# USC Screenwriting MFA - Fall 2019



## BuddernScotch (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello fellow USC screenwriting hopefuls!

So the time is upon us again. I've just spoken to the Cinematic Arts dept. today and apparently applications were sent out for review yesterday - so... yeah. It's begun.

This is my third time applying, USC is the dream school for screenwriting, but I've also applied to several other screenwriting MFA programs in California this year, including Chapman, AFI, and LMU. I'm from Canada so getting to go to a school in California would be... woooweee. Amazing.

Anyways, I'm hoping this can be a thread to share news and information about applications and accept/reject statuses. And maybe calm each other down while we all embark on this excruciating journey of waiting. If anyone would like to post anything that could soothe the nerves that would be great too  - I actually watch sci-fi horror movies to quell my nerves, and I'm about to see Overlord pretty soon - interestingly, it's part of the Cloverfield universe (??!>!>!?!?! I'm freaking out help no actually I'm fine wait I'm definitely not).

Good luck everyone


----------



## WriterK90 (Dec 11, 2018)

To destress, I'm going to nerd out over the winter break and play D&D for the first time. (My bf converted me lol) Ironically all of my friends who love that game, love some form of writing. It looks really fun. Good luck on your applications!!!

For some reason, hearing that it's begun made me nervous. I'm just glad it's all out of my hands now and crossing my fingers that I'll get in somewhere.


----------



## Septopus7 (Dec 11, 2018)

BuddernScotch said:


> Hello fellow USC screenwriting hopefuls!
> 
> So the time is upon us again. I've just spoken to the Cinematic Arts dept. today and apparently applications were sent out for review yesterday - so... yeah. It's begun.
> 
> ...



Hey, another third time applicant, look at that! Glad to see more foolish optimists around here!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Dec 12, 2018)

I also applied! My second time!!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 12, 2018)

Search results for query: Usc screen

From past years applications it looks like decisions go out early March or late February. Good luck!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Dec 16, 2018)

WriterK90 said:


> To destress, I'm going to nerd out over the winter break and play D&D for the first time. (My bf converted me lol) Ironically all of my friends who love that game, love some form of writing. It looks really fun. Good luck on your applications!!!
> 
> For some reason, hearing that it's begun made me nervous. I'm just glad it's all out of my hands now and crossing my fingers that I'll get in somewhere.



Interesting! I play a lot of games, video games though, but I've also noticed that a lot of my online friends are writers and/or artists. Something about games is very connected to storytelling. Especially D & D, there's so much creative energy that goes into it!



Septopus7 said:


> Hey, another third time applicant, look at that! Glad to see more foolish optimists around here!
> 
> I DEFINITELY feel like a foolish optimist
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddy (Feb 1, 2019)

Anybody care to share what they wrote for the portfolio part of the application?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 1, 2019)

Eddy said:


> Anybody care to share what they wrote for the portfolio part of the application?


If people people post what they wrote into the "Application Materials" section of their Applications then only site members can view it and not The Google if people are worried about that.





See the sample application for the example here:

Interview Scheduled - SAMPLE MFA Application 2019


----------



## Apeach (Feb 1, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Hello fellow USC screenwriting hopefuls!
> 
> So the time is upon us again. I've just spoken to the Cinematic Arts dept. today and apparently applications were sent out for review yesterday - so... yeah. It's begun.
> 
> ...



Hey! I'm actually in a similar boat, first time applying, but I'm also from Canada. I started taking an improv class, which is kind of like therapy for me. So fun, and so welcoming. Also lots of D&D fans there (@WriterK90 ) .

I was wondering if you were comfortable sharing why USC is your top choice? The biggest thing I hear about it is the alumni network (which I've also seen disputed on forums).

Anyway, good luck! I'm sure you've learned tons through applying and have a killer application this time around!


----------



## amlena (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey all! Here to commiserate as we play the waiting game. 

So I'm lucky in that I'm a SoCal native. I do a little acting, so I've been spending my free time auditioning for student films. It's actually been an amazing way to keep myself busy (and therefore spend less time freaking out) as well as helped me meet current film students, tour the campuses, see the facilities, etc. Prior to this, UCLA was my top choice, but after going to auditions and working on a few short films, I'm starting to really favor USC. Which is a double-edged sword because I feel like it was my weakest application.  Welp. At least I'm having fun while I wait.


----------



## Apeach (Feb 1, 2019)

amlena said:


> Hey all! Here to commiserate as we play the waiting game.
> 
> So I'm lucky in that I'm a SoCal native. I do a little acting, so I've been spending my free time auditioning for student films. It's actually been an amazing way to keep myself busy (and therefore spend less time freaking out) as well as helped me meet current film students, tour the campuses, see the facilities, etc. Prior to this, UCLA was my top choice, but after going to auditions and working on a few short films, I'm starting to really favor USC. Which is a double-edged sword because I feel like it was my weakest application.  Welp. At least I'm having fun while I wait.



Wow, that sounds like an amazing experience, plus a good way to scope out the schools. What made you change your mind? Have you been working with both schools or just USC?

Oof, same here. I looked over mine earlier today and it's easily my weakest one.


----------



## amlena (Feb 1, 2019)

Apeach said:


> Wow, that sounds like an amazing experience, plus a good way to scope out the schools. What made you change your mind? Have you been working with both schools or just USC?
> 
> Oof, same here. I looked over mine earlier today and it's easily my weakest one.



I've auditioned with both schools and seen both campuses, but I've only been cast in a USC film so far. And, well, money talks - USC clearly has more money. The Steven Spielberg/George Lucas building is gorgeous. USC seems to have more in terms of equipment. Melnitz Hall at UCLA is pretty drab in comparison. They do have great studio spaces, though.

From conversations with students, I get the feeling that USC has a lot more collaboration across departments. So, even if you're on the screenwriting track, you're more likely to be able to dabble in directing or producing at USC than UCLA.  Of course, everything has to be taken with a grain of salt because students from both schools will say that their school is the best. From my understanding, though, UCLA is focused more on indie and art house films, while USC is more open to genre. In the words of the producer of the USC film I just wrapped on: "UCLA is going to focus on teaching you how to make art. USC is going to focus on teaching you how to make money."

[Insert me screaming in the background: WHY CAN'T I DO BOTH?!]


----------



## Apeach (Feb 1, 2019)

Ha, exactly, both would be nice (and, I'd like to think, are possible). But if anything, hearing about how they talk about themselves is really helpful in terms of understanding the culture there.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi everyone, current USC Screenwriting MFA student here. All I can say is good luck, and relax, because I honestly didn't think I was getting into USC, had pretty much given up... and then, one week after my birthday, I got a very surprising e-mail. So until then, don't worry too much about it!


----------



## divmoh247 (Feb 1, 2019)

And when is your birthday exactly?


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 2, 2019)

February 23rd. I got my e-mail on March 3rd.


----------



## Apeach (Feb 2, 2019)

Michel Lichand said:


> February 23rd. I got my e-mail on March 3rd.



Thanks Michel. How are you liking school so far? Can you give us insight into what the day to day looks like? Anything you wish you knew going in? (Getting waaaayyy ahead of myself but I like to dream).


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 2, 2019)

Apeach said:


> Thanks Michel. How are you liking school so far? Can you give us insight into what the day to day looks like? Anything you wish you knew going in? (Getting waaaayyy ahead of myself but I like to dream).



It's been going great. The only thing I wish I knew before I got in was that there are multiple job opportunities spread all over campus, not just Writing Division assistantships.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 3, 2019)

Michel Lichand said:


> It's been going great. The only thing I wish I knew before I got in was that there are multiple job opportunities spread all over campus, not just Writing Division assistantships.


If - wait -when (as my lovely roommates tell me to tell myself) I get in I would love to start a new thread/and updated thread for alumns/current students to share more amazing info like this.



amlena said:


> I've auditioned with both schools and seen both campuses, but I've only been cast in a USC film so far. And, well, money talks - USC clearly has more money. The Steven Spielberg/George Lucas building is gorgeous. USC seems to have more in terms of equipment. Melnitz Hall at UCLA is pretty drab in comparison. They do have great studio spaces, though.
> 
> From conversations with students, I get the feeling that USC has a lot more collaboration across departments. So, even if you're on the screenwriting track, you're more likely to be able to dabble in directing or producing at USC than UCLA.  Of course, everything has to be taken with a grain of salt because students from both schools will say that their school is the best. From my understanding, though, UCLA is focused more on indie and art house films, while USC is more open to genre. In the words of the producer of the USC film I just wrapped on: "UCLA is going to focus on teaching you how to make art. USC is going to focus on teaching you how to make money."
> 
> [Insert me screaming in the background: WHY CAN'T I DO BOTH?!]



And I completely agree, but based off what I'm hearing now from this and other forums it's also the case that UCLA has transitioned more into writing for television.

In response to peachy, USC is my dream school because I would ideally want to write features. But UCLA is such a close second because tv writing is becoming more and more influential, story-driven, and lucrative  

Just biting my lip hoping to get into either!


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 16, 2019)

so....based on the info from the spreadsheet all programs hear back around the same time i’m assuming? and that includes both international and US students as well...well two people who applied to the film/TV production program (both international students) just heard back a few hours ago! (((and got accepted ?))) now i’m curious if the time has begun and the emails and acceptances start rolling in or not omg


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 16, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> so....based on the info from the spreadsheet all programs hear back around the same time i’m assuming? and that includes both international and US students as well...well two people who applied to the film/TV production program (both international students) just heard back a few hours ago! (((and got accepted ?))) now i’m curious if the time has begun and the emails and acceptances start rolling in or not omg



I think we still have a couple weeks. End of Feb/ early March is the usual for Screenwriting.


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 16, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> I think we still have a couple weeks. End of Feb/ early March is the usual for Screenwriting.


yeah that’s what i figured! like i said i was making that assumption based on the spreadsheet!


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 16, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> yeah that’s what i figured! like i said i was making that assumption based on the spreadsheet!


I got excited too when I saw the others getting decisions. It's crazy that the time has come.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 16, 2019)

First of all, I want you all to know my heart skipped a beat when I saw a notification that this thread was updated in my email, so I guess it's THAT time of year. To steal a phrase from Rushmore...we're in *the shit *now, y'all.

Secondly, @dorkydiana is correct in saying that, pretty much every year, production students are informed of their status at the same time as Screenwriting students, if not later (with no interviews to contend with, Screenwriting students are usually the ones to get notice first...usually.) So I would say there's a 95% change this is indeed the weekend acceptances go out. Which is *bizarre. *It's almost always the last weekend of February when this commences, and we still have one week left. This is in contrast to last year, when the first admissions came out the first weekend of March -- a week *late.*

So, basically, USC is doing everything in its power to throw me personally off my game every year, which is just so GREAT.

Regardless, I would imagine no reports of acceptances here yet is simply because it's still early in the day; time zones and what not will lead to a gradual flow in the process. Also, this is usually a weekend long ordeal, so maybe no one in our neck of the woods will hear back until tomorrow. Hell, sometimes they expand the scope (for reasons unknown) into two weeks so, if you don't hear back by Monday, don't fret -- always next weekend.

After next weekend though, do fret! Fret freely, as chances are slim for acceptance after that.

...Maybe. This is of course all based on previous data patterns which, for USC, can be thrown to the wind at the drop of a hat. Maybe they did hold off notifying all Screenwriting candidates until next week. Maybe they're holding off until mid March. Maybe people will still be getting accepted into the program come August. Who knows, there are no rules! Panic accordingly.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 16, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> First of all, I want you all to know my heart skipped a beat when I saw a notification that this thread was updated in my email, so I guess it's THAT time of year. To steal a phrase from Rushmore...we're in *the shit *now, y'all.
> 
> Secondly, @dorkydiana is correct in saying that, pretty much every year, production students are informed of their status at the same time as Screenwriting students, if not later (with no interviews to contend with, Screenwriting students are usually the ones to get notice first...usually.) So I would say there's a 95% change this is indeed the weekend acceptances go out. Which is *bizarre. *It's almost always the last weekend of February when this commences, and we still have one week left. This is in contrast to last year, when the first admissions came out the first weekend of March -- a week *late.*
> 
> ...



So they usually send decisions over the weekend? I remember seeing mondays a lot, but also remember that they like to send them out over the weekend to avoid the rush of calls. It's kind of fun to predict the day even if we are all off a bit.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 16, 2019)

Yeah, Mondays are also a possibility. Not certain about this week, though, with it being President's Day and all. Then again, they only ever seem to send out letters at days and times when the university is closed, so maybe that will actually work in our favor. Frankly, I don't understand why they don't just release the letters all at once rather than this slow release, other than to torture people like us clued into the entire process...a.k.a. the minority. Most just send out the app and wait for a response. I guess speadsheets, data point analysis, and group anxiety sessions aren't for everyone (THEIR LOSS.)

Anywho, yeah, Friday-Monday is the sweet spot. Never the rest of the week. After that, got to wait for Round 2 the week after. After round two, you're pretty much done (unless you get waitlisted which, from past years, is extremely rare for USC. Like only a couple cases of it happening to people here at all. But, hell, I'd take a waitlist! It would be *something*, at least. But I digress.)


----------



## Shuly (Feb 16, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Yeah, Mondays are also a possibility. Not certain about this week, though, with it being President's Day and all. Then again, they only ever seem to send out letters at days and times when the university is closed, so maybe that will actually work in our favor. Frankly, I don't understand why they don't just release the letters all at once rather than this slow release, other than to torture people like us clued into the entire process...a.k.a. the minority. Most just send out the app and wait for a response. I guess speadsheets, data point analysis, and group anxiety sessions aren't for everyone (THEY'RE LOSS.)
> 
> Anywho, yeah, Friday-Monday is the sweet spot. Never the rest of the week. After that, got to wait for Round 2 the week after. After round two, you're pretty much done (unless you get waitlisted which, from past years, is extremely rare for USC. Like only a couple cases of it happening to people here at all. But, hell, I'd take a waitlist! It would be *something*, at least. But I digress.)



Does this work for production applicant too? All ad letters are gonna be sent out by this and next weekends?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 16, 2019)

Shuly said:


> Does this work for production applicant too? All ad letters are gonna be sent out by this and next weekends?



Also, do they usually only send it one day of the weekend or multiple nights of the weekend?


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 16, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Yeah, Mondays are also a possibility. Not certain about this week, though, with it being President's Day and all. Then again, they only ever seem to send out letters at days and times when the university is closed, so maybe that will actually work in our favor. Frankly, I don't understand why they don't just release the letters all at once rather than this slow release, other than to torture people like us clued into the entire process...a.k.a. the minority. Most just send out the app and wait for a response. I guess speadsheets, data point analysis, and group anxiety sessions aren't for everyone (THEY'RE LOSS.)
> 
> Anywho, yeah, Friday-Monday is the sweet spot. Never the rest of the week. After that, got to wait for Round 2 the week after. After round two, you're pretty much done (unless you get waitlisted which, from past years, is extremely rare for USC. Like only a couple cases of it happening to people here at all. But, hell, I'd take a waitlist! It would be *something*, at least. But I digress.)



question: do we know if they’ll also send out rejections around the same time as exceptions? and will it be through email or physical letters? bc looking at the spreadsheet from last year the rejections got it weeks after! ugh the suspense is killing me


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 16, 2019)

@Shuly @GoAndLoveSomeMore 
Looks kind of like both. I glanced at last years and it looked like 6 days layer they sent out more emails but primarily for waitlist for the production majors. And for both it looks like they can trickle in for a couple days but there may be one day where most come in.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 16, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> so....based on the info from the spreadsheet all programs hear back around the same time i’m assuming? and that includes both international and US students as well...well two people who applied to the film/TV production program (both international students) just heard back a few hours ago! (((and got accepted ?))) now i’m curious if the time has begun and the emails and acceptances start rolling in or not omg



Ouch my heart just skipped a beat!

Haha. But I believe screenwriting applicants in particular hear back late feb/early march.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 16, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> So they usually send decisions over the weekend? I remember seeing mondays a lot, but also remember that they like to send them out over the weekend to avoid the rush of calls. It's kind of fun to predict the day even if we are all off a bit.





Shuly said:


> Does this work for production applicant too? All ad letters are gonna be sent out by this and next weekends?



Usually yes, although things vary a bit with Production, by the looks of it. They accept A LOT more waitlisted students, for one.



GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Also, do they usually only send it one day of the weekend or multiple nights of the weekend?



Multiple nights, usually either very late at night or very early in the morning (which is actually the case for all the letters -- as a "proud" recipient of two denial letters, I can attest both were sent to me at like 2 AM on a Sunday morning.) 



dorkydiana said:


> question: do we know if they’ll also send out rejections around the same time as exceptions? and will it be through email or physical letters? bc looking at the spreadsheet from last year the rejections got it weeks after! ugh the suspense is killing me



Unless you are accepted, all correspondence is through email. And, as @WriterK90 put it, no, they are sent weeks after. Last year in particular was AWFUL, so if they are releasing the acceptances out earlier this year, I hope the wait for denial letters won't be so long. It's actually possible that due to the snafus of last year, the process has been accelerated this time around -- thus, earlier letters. 



BuddernScotch said:


> Ouch my heart just skipped a beat!
> 
> Haha. But I believe screenwriting applicants in particular hear back late feb/early march.



In a typical year, yes. But, typically, Production students don't hear back in mid-February either. And that thread has reported not one but two acceptances, so we are officially in crazy pants, Aberration Town now. Whose to say if that will carry on over to the Screenwriting department, but suffice to say -- I'm refreshing my email more often, that's for sure.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 16, 2019)

this is... extremely anxiety inducing haha. I have been telling myself I won't know anything until March and now I just read all of these posts and i'm completely thrown off. especially with the notifications over the weekend. So not what I was expecting


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 16, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> this is... extremely anxiety inducing haha. I have been telling myself I won't know anything until March and now I just read all of these posts and i'm completely thrown off. especially with the notifications over the weekend. So not what I was expecting


Same. Usually once saturday hits, I relax. But now I'll be all ?


----------



## amlena (Feb 16, 2019)

I've decided I'm not going to stress until someone here shares that they got a decision notification. And then I'll be refreshing my email every 2 minutes. ?


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 17, 2019)

woke up to see if something happened...nada but two more members of the film/tv production gang got in! both americans.......so it’s definitely going to be in these next few days


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 17, 2019)

Still nothing then? Wow, they really are doing something different this year, in a sense at least. The Screenwriting department is being its same ol' slow poke self, but I guess someone over in Production kicked the process into high gear. Good for them, I guess. As for us, who knows! I'm still considering the possibility that it did start this weekend, and none of us on this forum were just part of the initial batch. 

Hypothetically, lets play with some numbers. I've always heard "32" as the number belted around for students in a class, so lets stick with that. Now since its (usually) a two week process, lets say for arguments sake they accept 16 people per weekend. And, in a given year, there's usually 6-8 users who report acceptances on this forum alone. That leaves still like 24 people who were given acceptance letters who _wouldn't_ check in and let us know. Statistically, it's not impossible that admission letters could have been sent out (all sixteen allotted for the weekend, even), and we just haven't heard about it because none of us personally were selected in the first batch (personally, there's a part of me that believes that happened last year, explaining why the first acceptances didn't happen until the first weekend of March, rather than last of February.) Of course, there's no way of knowing for sure at this point. And, frankly, it really doesn't matter anyways -- when we hear back we hear back, I guess. But these brain experiments keep me from languishing too much about my own status, so I'm gonna keep doing them until someone tells me otherwise!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 17, 2019)

And I'm sure the rest of you, like me, have a mini heart attack every time you see an update to this thread, so I thought I would just keeping giving you all those. A reminder you are alive, and all that.


----------



## amlena (Feb 17, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> And I'm sure the rest of you, like me, have a mini heart attack every time you see an update to this thread, so I thought I would just keeping giving you all those. A reminder you are alive, and all that.



_Yeah, thanks for that. _

I'm going to keep biding my time by binge watching Umbrella Academy. That'll distract me for another 10 hours, at least. ?


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 17, 2019)

amlena said:


> _Yeah, thanks for that. _
> 
> I'm going to keep biding my time by binge watching Umbrella Academy. That'll distract me for another 10 hours, at least. ?



Thank god for Netflix, our sanity protector in trying times like these. I for one am going to try and finally get on Russian Doll.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2019)

amlena said:


> _Yeah, thanks for that. _
> 
> I'm going to keep biding my time by binge watching Umbrella Academy. That'll distract me for another 10 hours, at least. ?


There's always the Screenwriting game in the lounge if you want to add to it for some fun.






						SCREENWRITING GAME 01 - Nick & Sally
					

People have been asking what to do now that their applications are submitted... how about a screenwriting game?  I'll start one here... feel free to start some others so we can get a bunch going. It's a chain story game... so someone starts it... another person adds on... etc...  Below is the...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 17, 2019)

Also, all of the "Mondays" in the  past could have been 3 am... Which means tonight is still a valid freak out night. lol But my guess is next weekend is when it gets real...


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 17, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Also, all of the "Mondays" in the  past could have been 3 am... Which means tonight is still a valid freak out night. lol But my guess is next weekend is when it gets real...



Yup, and there's the matter of time zones to consider. What might be Monday morning for someone on the other side of the world could just be Sunday from California. Like it's already "Monday" in Shanghai, for instance, so if an international student got an acceptance there, he would say he heard back on Monday, February 18. 

Ain't time a thing.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 17, 2019)

It seemed like a sign for the production group was some international students being notified of needing to upload certain documents. So if anyone gets some sort of notification like that it could mean they're about to notify


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 17, 2019)

W





WriterK90 said:


> Also, all of the "Mondays" in the  past could have been 3 am... Which means tonight is still a valid freak out night. lol But my guess is next weekend is when it gets real...


Why you do this to meee...


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 17, 2019)

is anyone gonna stay up all night to see if anything happens ?


----------



## StarChild (Feb 17, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> It seemed like a sign for the production group was some international students being notified of needing to upload certain documents. So if anyone gets some sort of notification like that it could mean they're about to notify


- idk I got asked for some documents for financial aid, but it was a long while ago. Maybe they just didn’t see the notification. I def haven’t heard anything positive or negative, so I don’t think the paperwork request matters. I’m domestic though so maybe it’s different for international students. ?‍♀️


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 18, 2019)

so the stark program literally just started scheduling interviews....so i think this whole process is a mess on their [usc’s] end tbh and right now the day to hear back can literally be whenever


----------



## StarChild (Feb 18, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> so the stark program literally just started scheduling interviews....so i think this whole process is a mess on their [usc’s] end tbh and right now the day to hear back can literally be whenever


That actually feels great to know! Much better than the oh god where’s my letter. 

THANK YOU! Now I can stop thinking about it


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 18, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> so the stark program literally just started scheduling interviews....so i think this whole process is a mess on their [usc’s] end tbh and right now the day to hear back can literally be whenever



Seems like production just jumped the gun and/or got their shit together earlier, and was able to release acceptances in a vastly swifter manner than the others could. So the rest, I assume, will be on the "regular" schedule (or as close to regular as you can get with USC's process.)

Either way, by this point, pretty sure we won't be hearing anything back at all until Friday at the earliest. But with production ones already going out, and this weekend being the "usual" timeframe for the first acceptance letters, I would buckle up everyone. Soon we will know our fates.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 18, 2019)

Okay now somehow I feel more anxious since I finally prepared myself for the possibility of people hearing back earlier than before. And now that maybe might not be the case...u know what I need a hobby


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 18, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Okay now somehow I feel more anxious since I finally prepared myself for the possibility of people hearing back earlier than before. And now that maybe might not be the case...u know what I need a hobby



Same boat. And Montreal is sooo cold and icy that Ive been stuck inside on my days off. (Tried to work through stuff at gym but Ive slipped several times this week on the way here haha)

I think last year I picked up origami during this time. Might do that again


----------



## amlena (Feb 18, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Either way, by this point, pretty sure we won't be hearing anything back at all until Friday at the earliest. But with production ones already going out, and this weekend being the "usual" timeframe for the first acceptance letters, I would buckle up everyone. Soon we will know our fates.




So.... same time, same place this weekend, y'all? ???


----------



## Operator (Feb 18, 2019)

Michel Lichand said:


> Hi everyone, current USC Screenwriting MFA student here. All I can say is good luck, and relax, because I honestly didn't think I was getting into USC, had pretty much given up... and then, one week after my birthday, I got a very surprising e-mail. So until then, don't worry too much about it!



How much was the deposit and how long do they give you to pay it?


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 18, 2019)

Operator said:


> How much was the deposit and how long do they give you to pay it?



Honestly do not remember. We paid it pretty fast tho.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 19, 2019)

Operator said:


> How much was the deposit and how long do they give you to pay it?



It looks like it’s $1000.00 but I don’t see when it’s due. 

Found that here: 


			USC Cinematic Arts | Application Procedures


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 19, 2019)

Operator said:


> How much was the deposit and how long do they give you to pay it?



Previous years, people who were accepted had until April 15 to confirm their admission. That was part in parcel with paying the deposit to hold their seat, so April 15 is the likely date.


----------



## AkilRashad (Feb 19, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> It looks like it’s $1000.00 but I don’t see when it’s due.
> 
> Found that here:
> 
> ...


that's a fat chunk of cash


----------



## StarChild (Feb 19, 2019)

AkilRashad said:


> that's a fat chunk of cash


Yeah- it goes towards tuition if you go, but you lose it if you pull out. But if you think of it as a piece of tuition it feels better.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 19, 2019)

AkilRashad said:


> that's a fat chunk of cash



Don't worry, if you think about it to scale with the grand cost of attending over the course of two years, it's only like 1% of the total thing! So, you know. 

Think
About
That.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Don't worry, if you think about it to scale with the grand cost of attending over the course of two years, it's only like 1% of the total thing! So, you know.
> 
> Think
> About
> That.


Don't worry. $100,000/2 years is just $136.99 a day. ?


----------



## citynugget (Feb 20, 2019)

Anyone else look at their submission packet recently and find a few dumb mistakes? UGHHH


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 20, 2019)

citynugget said:


> Anyone else look at their submission packet recently and find a few dumb mistakes? UGHHH


Found more than a few


----------



## citynugget (Feb 20, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Found more than a few




LMAO I HATE MYSELF


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 20, 2019)

mikeshok said:


> Yeah I feel that.. sometimes I think I have my characters ask too many questions in my scripts



Hopefully they can see past things like that. The purpose of any MFA is to polish screenwriting skillsets so I imagine something small like that would be something they are able to look past.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 20, 2019)

citynugget said:


> Anyone else look at their submission packet recently and find a few dumb mistakes? UGHHH


I try not to look back to avoid the pain! ?


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 20, 2019)

citynugget said:


> Anyone else look at their submission packet recently and find a few dumb mistakes? UGHHH



giiiirl i keep looking at it over and over again and my short story submission is what’s freaking me out because i found a mistake and i’ve never hated myself more than i do now LOL


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 20, 2019)

for the past 120 hours i have been refreshing my email every 5-7 minutes, checking the words “usc accepted” and “usc screenwriting” on twitter, looking under the hashtag #usc on instagram and refreshing this forum driving myself insane this is what my life has come to smh


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 21, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> for the past 120 hours i have been refreshing my email every 5-7 minutes, checking the words “usc accepted” and “usc screenwriting” on twitter, looking under the hashtag #usc on instagram and refreshing this forum driving myself insane this is what my life has come to smh



Try doing that cycle three years in a row. Every. Single. Spring.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 21, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> for the past 120 hours i have been refreshing my email every 5-7 minutes, checking the words “usc accepted” and “usc screenwriting” on twitter, looking under the hashtag #usc on instagram and refreshing this forum driving myself insane this is what my life has come to smh



I applied to film and television production along with screenwriting, so I’ve been doing the same thing twitter. Only thing is that, people ARE being accepted for that program. We are crazy together. ?


----------



## citynugget (Feb 21, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> for the past 120 hours i have been refreshing my email every 5-7 minutes, checking the words “usc accepted” and “usc screenwriting” on twitter, looking under the hashtag #usc on instagram and refreshing this forum driving myself insane this is what my life has come to smh





HAHAHAHAHAH same. My students think I’m in a new relationship. Bahahahaha sad


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 21, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Try doing that cycle three years in a row. Every. Single. Spring.
> 
> View attachment 1056


3 years here too. I know the pain


----------



## citynugget (Feb 21, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> 3 years here too. I know the pain




I hope I get into one of my two schools. I can't imagine doing this again next year.


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 21, 2019)

tell me why i have a sickening feeling emails are gonna be sent out tonight like around midnight 1AM ugh


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 21, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> tell me why i have a sickening feeling emails are gonna be sent out tonight like around midnight 1AM ugh



Usually it's on the weekend!


----------



## Risa R (Feb 21, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> tell me why i have a sickening feeling emails are gonna be sent out tonight like around midnight 1AM ugh


 I HOPE


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 21, 2019)

It feels like it's only been 3 seconds since last weekend but it looks like we are back to freakout weekend round two.  ?


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 21, 2019)

I’m wondering if the general consensus is that it will actually begin this weekend?


----------



## Risa R (Feb 21, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> I’m wondering if the general consensus is that it will actually begin this weekend?


I've heard around March 4th, hoping its sooner though.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 21, 2019)

Risa R said:


> I've heard around March 4th, hoping its sooner though.



Where did you hear that? March 4 would be odd, since it's a Monday. Usually they start releasing them over the weekend. 



Cd23 said:


> I’m wondering if the general consensus is that it will actually begin this weekend?



USUALLY it starts this weekend (the last one in February.) Like 5 out of 7 years that is the rough time frame. Last year, however, they did release the week after, into the first weekend of March. So if absolutely none of us hear back by Monday, likely things were delayed, again. That puts it at like 95% change they'll start getting issued next weekend. Anything beyond that, and we are in the area of the unknown, as letters have never failed to at least start going out past the first weekend of March. Then again, last year, denials were released at a record late date, so not out of the realm of possibility same could happen with acceptances. 

Personally? My gut says we'll start hearing back this weekend. But, hey, my gut has been wrong before. Like, say, the two times it told me "You should TOTALLY apply for USC, there's no way you wouldn't get in!" So the bastard is a liar, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 21, 2019)

Oh and just to keep @dorkydiana awake tonight: Friday actually does count as a "weekend" for USC. Numerous times in the past, acceptance letters have gone out on that day, notably in 2015 and 2016. So "end of the week" is what USC usually aims for, namely Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. So panic on those days, not the others.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 21, 2019)

True or not, someone told me it’s national margarita day- so have a margarita and enjoy your night instead of worrying!


----------



## citynugget (Feb 21, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Where did you hear that? March 4 would be odd, since it's a Monday. Usually they start releasing them over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO but this actually eased me quite a bit


----------



## citynugget (Feb 21, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Where did you hear that? March 4 would be odd, since it's a Monday. Usually they start releasing them over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you know these stats for production ?? That can help us gauge if they’re late or not


----------



## Chris W (Feb 21, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Oh and just to keep @dorkydiana awake tonight: Friday actually does count as a "weekend" for USC. Numerous times in the past, acceptance letters have gone out on that day, notably in 2015 and 2016. So "end of the week" is what USC usually aims for, namely Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. So panic on those days, not the others.


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 21, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Oh and just to keep @dorkydiana awake tonight: Friday actually does count as a "weekend" for USC. Numerous times in the past, acceptance letters have gone out on that day, notably in 2015 and 2016. So "end of the week" is what USC usually aims for, namely Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. So panic on those days, not the others.



going✈️angst


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 21, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Where did you hear that? March 4 would be odd, since it's a Monday. Usually they start releasing them over the weekend.



I came up with march 4th earlier based on last years. Most were March 5th 2018 which was technically a Monday, but it was likely 3 ams. They started trickling in since the 3rd last year so it was over the length of the weekend in general.


----------



## citynugget (Feb 21, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> I came up with march 4th earlier based on last years. Most were March 5th 2018 which was technically a Monday, but it was likely 3 ams. They started trickling in since the 3rd last year so it was over the length of the weekend in general.




Do you know when production got notified last year ?


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 21, 2019)

citynugget said:


> Do you know when production got notified last year ?


Was around the same time it looks like. 3/1 to 3/5. Waitlist came a few days later.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 22, 2019)

citynugget said:


> Do you know when production got notified last year ?





WriterK90 said:


> Was around the same time it looks like. 3/1 to 3/5. Waitlist came a few days later.



Yeah, usually production and screenwriting hear back roughly the same week of each other. Which is why last week's sudden drop for the Production students came as such a shock. Still curious what led that department to do such early releases...


----------



## amlena (Feb 22, 2019)

Well I slept approximately 3 hours last night, haven't managed to focus long enough to memorize my sides for my audition that's in 5 hours, and it's only Friday! We get to do this for two more sleeps!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 22, 2019)

I’ve done so many “calming” face masks this week, and I don’t think there are enough in the WORLD to make it through the weekend.


----------



## citynugget (Feb 22, 2019)

I am exhausted at work right now.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 22, 2019)

Well all, the only thing I can say is to take a deep, calming breath. Recenter yourself. Stop focusing on things you can't change. And prepare. 

...Because once letters start going out, it's going to get 200x worse (unless you are part of the initial batch of acceptances, in which I guess the inverse would likely be true.)


----------



## citynugget (Feb 22, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Well all, the only thing I can say is to take a deep, calming breath. Recenter yourself. Stop focusing on things you can't change. And prepare.
> 
> ...Because once letters start going out, it's going to get 200x worse (unless you are part of the initial batch of acceptances, in which I guess the inverse would likely be true.)




Do you think they go in order of submission? Like the first to submit are the first to be reviewed and notified?


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 22, 2019)

i woke up every 2 hours y’all and only to be utterly disappointed at this point i’m not even nervous if i got in i just want them to tell me i got rejected already so i can move on with my life


----------



## citynugget (Feb 22, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> i woke up every 2 hours y’all and only to be utterly disappointed at this point i’m not even nervous if i got in i just want them to tell me i got rejected already so i can move on with my life




Same here. I need to know if I can apply as a student to these internships already.


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 22, 2019)

citynugget said:


> Do you think they go in order of submission? Like the first to submit are the first to be reviewed and notified?



no no i think it’s by the person who reviewed your app they each are assigned a batch so it’s really just on that person whether they’ve finished in time or not...im guessing...because according to the spreadsheet some people who turned in their app earlier did not find out until after some who turned theirs in at the deadline


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 22, 2019)

citynugget said:


> Same here. I need to know if I can apply as a student to these internships already.



exactly i got offered a full time position at a place that pays good money and they’re waiting on me to give them an answer if i can join them or not! and i need to start working on my new applications because i figured i’m gonna apply to some PhD programs now too and i gotta start on my thesis statement


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 22, 2019)

it's crazy that they literally created their own deadlines and can't hold up to them consistently haha


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 22, 2019)

At least we’re in this together. I’m finding comfort in this thread haha, because this whole process is giving me major anxiety.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 22, 2019)

I wake up and check my email- THEN I check this page hoping please don’t let acceptances have gone out! Lmoa

I actually kinda think it’s gonna be next week. This is based on NO ACTUAL INFO, so don’t worry. My thought is they hustled to do production so they prob had more people on that and then moved on to Screenwriting so it will take longer between the two than normal. Again not based on facts. Also just seems fitting somehow. Lol 

It does give me an appreciation for AFI saying they send all letters on March 15. It’s a ways off, but at least you know exactly when to pay attention.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 22, 2019)

SAME. I feel like I refresh my email every 5 minutes. And I agree, but who knows maybe every division works on their own schedule. I don’t think they necessarily are in sync with each other. And maybe it takes longer because there’s no interviews to narrow them down, but idk just a guess.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 22, 2019)

princessjasmine said:


> SAME. I feel like I refresh my email every 5 minutes. And I agree, but who knows maybe every division works on their own schedule. I don’t think they necessarily are in sync with each other. And maybe it takes longer because there’s no interviews to narrow them down, but idk just a guess.


Yeah- also to be fair it takes longer to read full scripts than to watch 5 minute shorts. So there’s a lot of logic to Screenwriting acceptances just being slower regardless.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 22, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Yeah- also to be fair it takes longer to read full scripts than to watch 5 minute shorts. So there’s a lot of logic to Screenwriting acceptances just being slower regardless.



That’s true, especially considering the fact that there so many samples/pages to go through. I’m the most scared about who’s reading it you know? It’s so subjective, like one person could really connect to a certain piece, but someone else could think it was meh.


----------



## citynugget (Feb 22, 2019)

I attended the application online workshop/meeting thingy and the facilitator made it clear that they focus a lot on evidence of a good collaborator (in the personal pieces and recs) and elements of a good story structure in the other pieces. A clear beg, mid, & end. Obviously they look at other things, but I don't think they'll penalize you just cos they can't "connect" with your piece. You got disss.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 22, 2019)

I really want to get it over with this weekend but yeah the gut says we're gonna wait until march


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 22, 2019)

citynugget said:


> I attended the application online workshop/meeting thingy and the facilitator made it clear that they focus a lot on evidence of a good collaborator (in the personal pieces and recs) and elements of a good story structure in the other pieces. A clear beg, mid, & end. Obviously they look at other things, but I don't think they'll penalize you for not connecting.



Ok that makes me feel better, thank you! I was overthinking as usual lol.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 22, 2019)

princessjasmine said:


> That’s true, especially considering the fact that there so many samples/pages to go through. I’m the most scared about who’s reading it you know? It’s so subjective, like one person could really connect to a certain piece, but someone else could think it was meh.


I worry about that too. But that’s true with everything artistic, so you just gotta give it your all.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 22, 2019)

citynugget said:


> I attended the application online workshop/meeting thingy and the facilitator made it clear that they focus a lot on evidence of a good collaborator (in the personal pieces and recs) and elements of a good story structure in the other pieces. A clear beg, mid, & end. Obviously they look at other things, but I don't think they'll penalize you just cos they can't "connect" with your piece. You got disss.


That’s awesome. I wish I had done that. Did you find it helpful otherwise?


----------



## citynugget (Feb 22, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> That’s awesome. I wish I had done that. Did you find it helpful otherwise?





It demystified the whole thing for me yah. Didn’t feel so much like a pipe dream after that hahaha


----------



## StarChild (Feb 22, 2019)

citynugget said:


> It demystified the whole thing for me yah. Didn’t feel so much like a pipe dream after that hahaha


That’s great. Hopefully none of us in here need it for next year, but if so I’ll def check it out. 
Thanks!


----------



## amlena (Feb 22, 2019)

Me every time I see there's a new reply on this thread:


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Cd23 (Feb 22, 2019)

When I check my financial aid application in Yousc, it says at the bottom it is "in review." I'm a domestic student, does it look that way for anyone else? Just something i'm wondering about


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 22, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> When I check my financial aid application in Yousc, it says at the bottom it is "in review." I'm a domestic student, does it look that way for anyone else? Just something i'm wondering about



Yeah mine says in review too. It may have been that way for a while.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 22, 2019)

okay cool. It's probably just because they're still looking at our applications I guess?


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 22, 2019)

citynugget said:


> I attended the application online workshop/meeting thingy and the facilitator made it clear that they focus a lot on evidence of a good collaborator (in the personal pieces and recs) and elements of a good story structure in the other pieces. A clear beg, mid, & end. Obviously they look at other things, but I don't think they'll penalize you just cos they can't "connect" with your piece. You got disss.



Huh, well, now that gets me more worried actually. I didn't talk about collaboration in any of the things I submitted. And the 10 pages I submitted were from the start of a pilot, so it literally didn't have an "end." Herm.

Make way everyone, I'm jumping into the anxiety pile!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Make way everyone, I'm jumping into the anxiety pile!





amlena said:


> Me every time I see there's a new reply on this thread:


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 22, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Huh, well, now that gets me more worried actually. I didn't talk about collaboration in any of the things I submitted. And the 10 pages I submitted were from the start of a pilot, so it literally didn't have an "end." Herm.
> 
> Make way everyone, I'm jumping into the anxiety pile!
> 
> View attachment 1068



I'm sure they judge pilots as just a strong beginning/introduciton of characters. The two writing challenges however should have a bme. I don't think I spoke about collaborating in my character sketch or obviously my most challenging moment, but one of my reccomendations spoke on how helpful I was in the writer's room style class I took with him so hopefully that helps. I'm not too sure how we would have fit that in otherwise.


----------



## citynugget (Feb 22, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Huh, well, now that gets me more worried actually. I didn't talk about collaboration in any of the things I submitted. And the 10 pages I submitted were from the start of a pilot, so it literally didn't have an "end." Herm.
> 
> Make way everyone, I'm jumping into the anxiety pile!
> 
> View attachment 1068




Don’t fret!! I’m sure these experts will be able to tell whether or not you built the foundation for a strong story from just 10 pages. I found a submission packet online by an accepted student in 2016 and her indp. submission was the first 10 pages of her feature. Mine was the first ten pages of a pilot & I think it’s safe to assume a lot of other ppl did the same.


----------



## citynugget (Feb 22, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> I'm sure they judge pilots as just a strong beginning/introduciton of characters. The two writing challenges however should have a bme. I don't think I spoke about collaborating in my character sketch or obviously my most challenging moment, but one of my reccomendations spoke on how helpful I was in the writer's room style class I took with him so hopefully that helps. I'm not too sure how we would have fit that in otherwise.




Same here. It would have been unnatural to mention it in the personal pieces so my recs mentioned my ability to collaborate well.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 22, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> okay cool. It's probably just because they're still looking at our applications I guess?


I think so- mine has said that forever- basically since at least 4 weeks ago. So I don’t think it means anything.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 22, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I think so- mine has said that forever- basically since at least 4 weeks ago. So I don’t think it means anything.


Okay yeah same. just checking


----------



## StarChild (Feb 22, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Okay yeah same. just checking


Lol but hopefully it means we’re all in!


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 22, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Lol but hopefully it means we’re all in!



Yess good energy haha! Mine says the same.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 22, 2019)

according to last year's thread, a lot of people actually realized they were accepted by just logging into Yousc over and over before they got the email. I guess an FYI for everyone. But also its basically still us refreshing something over and over


----------



## StarChild (Feb 22, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> according to last year's thread, a lot of people actually realized they were accepted by just logging into Yousc over and over before they got the email. I guess an FYI for everyone. But also its basically still us refreshing something over and over


Lol that’s what I’ve actually been doin. I figure take out the email middle-man!


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 22, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> according to last year's thread, a lot of people actually realized they were accepted by just logging into Yousc over and over before they got the email. I guess an FYI for everyone. But also its basically still us refreshing something over and over



Yea that’s true. I just checked, still blank. I can’t remember the last time I was this on edge.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 22, 2019)

Yeah- mine was also first 10 of a pilot with my two scenes having more of a b/m/e. I didn’t know to write anything about collaboration either but hopefully it comes across. 
Does everyone know what their recommenders wrote for them? I never asked mine what they wrote.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 22, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Yeah- mine was also first 10 of a pilot with my two scenes having more of a b/m/e. I didn’t know to write anything about collaboration either but hopefully it comes across.
> Does everyone know what their recommenders wrote for them? I never asked mine what they wrote.


I never got to read mine


----------



## StarChild (Feb 22, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> I never got to read mine


There should be a “phew!” Emoji


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 22, 2019)

Mine was a synopsis up to my scene and then the scene where my two main characters meet. ?‍♀️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> There should be a “phew!” Emoji


? <--- that one is relieved

`:relieved:`


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 22, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Yeah- mine was also first 10 of a pilot with my two scenes having more of a b/m/e. I didn’t know to write anything about collaboration either but hopefully it comes across.
> Does everyone know what their recommenders wrote for them? I never asked mine what they wrote.



I didn't ask mine but they shared it with me before submitting. 2 are decent but the third was really brief which may hurt me. But regardless  I wouldnt have been able to submit without the third so I appreciate it.


----------



## citynugget (Feb 22, 2019)

I really hope my few spelling mistakes doesn’t take the reader too out of the moment. Hopefully he/she can look past it. If they can, then I’m so confident in my submission, recs included . But I hate myself for missing those 3 mistakes.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)

citynugget said:


> I really hope my few spelling mistakes doesn’t take the reader too out of the moment. Hopefully he/she’s can look past it. If they can, then I’m so confident in my submission, recs included . But I hate myself for missing those 3 mistakes.


I wouldn't beat yourself up over it. Which words did you misspell?


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 22, 2019)

wait i thought you’re not supposed to see what they write haha damn all my recommenders just sent it without showing me omg now i’m curious what they wrote ?


----------



## citynugget (Feb 22, 2019)

Chris W said:


> I wouldn't beat yourself up over it. Which words did you misspell?




It was a whole word misplacement fiasco. Last min, I rewrote the most important sentence in the intro of my personal challenge piece and omitted the word “of.” 

Then in my 10 pg submission same thing. When I described that the character then realized she was smoking a cigarette next to a child in a stroller... If I remember correctly, I omitted “in.”  

And maybe another careless mistake like that...


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)

Doh. Well... I know you're kicking yourself as I know I'm hard on myself too. Just chalk it to a learning experience to tripple quadruple check everything in the future. Speaking of which I really LOVE the Gmail Undo feature.. saved my but a few times.

But most importantly try not to worry as there's nothing one can do about it now. Easier said than done I know.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 22, 2019)

I kinda regret the fact that I didn’t do a script for my 10 pages, but an entire story over 10 diary entries. I feel like it’s too weird tbh, oh well.


----------



## amlena (Feb 22, 2019)

Me, sitting here freaking out because I didn't submit the first 10 pages of my script. I just threw them in to what I felt like was my most emotional scene. Maybe. Hopefully? W E L P.

Also, I definitely didn't discuss collaboration in any of my materials, but I know at least one of my recommenders did, so hopefully that helps?

My confidence is basically plummeting the more I think back on my application...  ??


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)

amlena said:


> My confidence is basically plummeting the more I think back on my application... ??


You guys got this. Even if you aren't accepted... Learn from it and kick it up a notch and don't give up no matter what.

Some of the best growth as a creator and storyteller I've had was when I got really bad notes or reactions on what I did. I learned from it and kicked ass the next time.

You got this.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 22, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> I didn't ask mine but they shared it with me before submitting. 2 are decent but the third was really brief which may hurt me. But regardless  I wouldnt have been able to submit without the third so I appreciate it.



You’re probably ok. I bet they don’t mind brief if it’s still positive. I’m sure a lot of ppl write a lot of recs so many are probably.  brief.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 22, 2019)

I honestly don’t think it matters if we submitted the first 10, the last 10 or a weird story or a haiku! Lol if it’s good they’ll know and it’s all so subjective anyway. We did our best and that’s that!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 23, 2019)

@citynugget I was in your same exact shoes last year and, let me tell you, I know how uncomfortable the shoes are. Like "these wooden clogs are giving me blisters" uncomfortable. You can check back on the thread from last year -- I was very much agonizing over the mistakes I made, and the typos that followed.

And I won't sugar coat it: I do kinda think that a big reason that I didn't get accepted last year was because of that. I do think the typos had an effect on my application overall, as it spoke ill of my preparation and (even unfairly) "effort" in preparing the material. But you know the funny thing? Year 1 for me, I went over my stuff like a dozen times before I submitted my material. I had no issues at all grammar and/or typo wise as far as I can tell (as far as I can still tell, actually.) But I still think my material last year was "better," problems and all. It spoke more to me as a creator, which is the most I can ask for at the end of the day.

And going into this year? I made sure not to make the same mistakes as last year. I haven't revisited any of my material before I submitted it (NICE TRY SATAN, NOT DOING IT), but I fine-toothed the sucker. I'm pretty sure whatever grammar errors might be in it will be rather inconsequential. And creatively, I just built up more at what I was trying to do last year. So, yes, personally, I feel my stuff has only gotten better year after year. In slow increments, maybe, but better is better. And if I didn't beat myself so much over the mistakes of the past, I probably wouldn't have worked so hard the next time to make up for them. And if I keep improving my applications based on the previous years, maybe one day, when I'm like 82 or something, I'll actually get accepted into this program! 

As a wise alien puppet once said...greatest teacher, failure is. Ultimately, the mistakes we make will just make us better if we keep working at it. It's the latter part that's the rub, though. 

So TL;DR -- I feel you completely. It sucks. But as @Chris W said, it's a learning experience. Was for me, at least.


----------



## addik (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi guys! Sitting here waiting too for results for this and the Film Production program. Hope we make it through, and if not, we make it out stronger at least.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 23, 2019)

Still nothing, guess I’ll head to bed? the suspense is killing me haha.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 23, 2019)

citynugget said:


> I attended the application online workshop/meeting thingy and the facilitator made it clear that they focus a lot on evidence of a good collaborator (in the personal pieces and recs) and elements of a good story structure in the other pieces. A clear beg, mid, & end. Obviously they look at other things, but I don't think they'll penalize you just cos they can't "connect" with your piece. You got disss.



This is so interesting. But unlucky for me all my samples, looking back, set me up as this lone struggling doodooface. But that's not really who I am, I'm just regular doodooface :/

But on another note I am SOOOO happy this thread is so poppin and we're all being super duper anxious together. 1st year I had this site, 2nd year I didn't come on here. And now I'm back and it makes a huge difference, knowing I'm not alone in my craziness, and that others want this just as much as I do!!!!
<3 <3 <3


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 23, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> But on another note I am SOOOO happy this thread is so poppin and we're all being super duper anxious together. 1st year I had this site, 2nd year I didn't come on here. And now I'm back and it makes a huge difference, knowing I'm not alone in my craziness, and that others want this just as much as I do!!!!
> <3 <3 <3


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 23, 2019)

This wait is killing me. I keep telling myself that I won’t check my email for a couple of hours but I can’t keep from refreshing my gmail.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 23, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> This wait is killing me. I keep telling myself that I won’t check my email for a couple of hours but I can’t keep from refreshing my gmail.


Same same same.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 23, 2019)

I've started playing literally 3 different forms of candy crush just to distract myself


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm greatly disapointed that nothing happened all Friday across the board.  I tend to root for all the others in diffierent programs, but nothing. This weekend better not be dry.


----------



## amlena (Feb 23, 2019)

Mood:


----------



## StarChild (Feb 23, 2019)

I think it’s gonna be a dry weekend. Sunday seems pretty unlikely. 

I’m heading out to an art and chocolate event. What’s everyone else doing to pass the time?


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 23, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I think it’s gonna be a dry weekend. Sunday seems pretty unlikely.



Wouldn't give up hope quite yet. Sundays are a more popular release time than you might think. Hell, the last two times I got my letter, it was early Sunday morning at like 3 AM. Both were denials but, still, you never know.


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 23, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Wouldn't give up hope quite yet. Sundays are a more popular release time than you might think. Hell, the last two times I got my letter, it was early Sunday morning at like 3 AM. Both were denials but, still, you never know.


If you don’t mind me asking, what time zone are you in? Just curious what 3AM might be equivalent to in my neck of the woods


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 23, 2019)

Also, most of production’s acceptances last weekend went out tonight last weekend ?‍♀️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2019)

Get your Oscar ballots in here:






						Film School Lounge
					

Fun film and film school related discussions and icebreakers



					www.filmschool.org
				




Should we make it interesting!  hehe - something to do while you wait.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 23, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Also, most of production’s acceptances last weekend went out tonight last weekend ?‍♀️



Guess I’m staying up tonight too lol. I’m gonna power through my Netflix queue real fast.


----------



## amlena (Feb 23, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I’m heading out to an art and chocolate event. What’s everyone else doing to pass the time?



..... Lord of the Rings marathon? Lord of the Rings marathon. Extended editions. ?


----------



## StarChild (Feb 23, 2019)

amlena said:


> ..... Lord of the Rings marathon? Lord of the Rings marathon. Extended editions. ?


That’ll kill a CHUNK of time!


----------



## StarChild (Feb 23, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Also, most of production’s acceptances last weekend went out tonight last weekend ?‍♀️



Oooh- the tension rises! (Thanks!!!)


----------



## StarChild (Feb 23, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Wouldn't give up hope quite yet. Sundays are a more popular release time than you might think. Hell, the last two times I got my letter, it was early Sunday morning at like 3 AM. Both were denials but, still, you never know.


Lol my thumbs will keep twiddling then for sure!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 23, 2019)

Mountain Standard. For PST (USC time) it would have been like 4 AM.


----------



## amlena (Feb 23, 2019)

Y'ALL. 

My YouSC account won't let me log in right now.... Does that mean this is it? Do we meet our fates tonight? Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## amlena (Feb 23, 2019)

amlena said:


> Y'ALL.
> 
> My YouSC account won't let me log in right now.... Does that mean this is it? Do we meet our fates tonight? Anyone else having this issue?



Update: Never mind, it was down for about 20 minutes but just let me log in again... and nothing  ?


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 23, 2019)

amlena said:


> Y'ALL.
> 
> My YouSC account won't let me log in right now.... Does that mean this is it? Do we meet our fates tonight? Anyone else having this issue?


mine let me in


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 23, 2019)

2am est here...

I think 4am pst to est means 7am for me? Yikes. Best sleep now then wake up at 6:59 DD


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 23, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> 2am est here...
> 
> I think 4am pst to est means 7am for me? Yikes. Best sleep now then wake up at 6:59 DD



Didn’t someone say in past years that they got an email at 3 am CST? Maybe I’m wrong.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 23, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> 2am est here...
> 
> I think 4am pst to est means 7am for me? Yikes. Best sleep now then wake up at 6:59 DD


I think he got it backwards actually. 3 am MT is 2 am PT and 5 am EST.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 23, 2019)

But I also feel our portals would update before the email so if we dont see anything, it likely wont happen tonight? Who knows.


----------



## amlena (Feb 24, 2019)

Skimming through the production thread, it looks like at least one person got the acceptance via the portal well before the email, and others got the email first. So. That doesn't help. ?


----------



## mersault (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi all, just received my acceptance letter 30 minutes ago. It's basically an email telling you to log into the "youSC" portal. 

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## amlena (Feb 24, 2019)

YouSC is still blank for me. Damn. I told myself I was going to count myself out if I didn't get it in the first wave. I knew it was my weakest application.


----------



## amlena (Feb 24, 2019)

mersault said:


> Hi all, just received my acceptance letter 30 minutes ago. It's basically an email telling you to log into the "youSC" portal.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!



Congrats!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 24, 2019)

mersault said:


> Hi all, just received my acceptance letter 30 minutes ago. It's basically an email telling you to log into the "youSC" portal.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## addik (Feb 24, 2019)

Congrats to making it in!

Crossing fingers I might get confirmation of anything soon. If I don't make it in this round, I'll do better next round! (I just hope I have the courage to take the L momentarily haha)


----------



## mersault (Feb 24, 2019)

Totals. If screenwriting is what you ought to do with your life, no rejection will ever steer you away from it. 

That being said, there'll most likely be another opportunity for letters next weekend.


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 24, 2019)

to the one person who has gotten theirs congrats and to the others i’m almost positive this was the first wave and letters are gonna start trickling in tonight and next weekend as well and look on the bright side the one person who said they got theirs is an international student which means domestic ones have yet to be released


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Feb 24, 2019)

mersault said:


> Hi all, just received my acceptance letter 30 minutes ago. It's basically an email telling you to log into the "youSC" portal.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!


Congrats! That’s awesome ??


----------



## mersault (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks, guys!

According to last year there was no distinction made between int./dom. Alphabetical order doesn't seem to fit the procedure as well. Maybe it's just random or based on a more gradual admission process. 

Anyway, I'm pretty certain that loads more of these letters are in the pipe.


----------



## Eddy (Feb 24, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> Congrats! That’s awesome ??


I got an email and checked my portal. It says I have to show proof that I can afford it before getting the official letter of acceptance. Is that normal? It says we look forward to seeing u on campus. Idk if this means I’m in. What if I can’t afford it? I’m so nervous.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Feb 24, 2019)

Eddy said:


> I got an email and checked my portal. It says I have to show proof that I can afford it before getting the official letter of acceptance. Is that normal? It says we look forward to seeing u on campus. Idk if this means I’m in. What if I can’t afford it? I’m so nervous.


What does that even mean ?!? ?


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 24, 2019)

Eddy said:


> I got an email and checked my portal. It says I have to show proof that I can afford it before getting the official letter of acceptance. Is that normal? It says we look forward to seeing u on campus. Idk if this means I’m in. What if I can’t afford it? I’m so nervous.


A lot of people in the past have gotten an email similar and it pretty much means you're accepted


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 24, 2019)

Ahhhggghhjkkk!!!!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2019)

mersault said:


> Hi all, just received my acceptance letter 30 minutes ago. It's basically an email telling you to log into the "youSC" portal.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!





Eddy said:


> I got an email and checked my portal. It says I have to show proof that I can afford it before getting the official letter of acceptance. Is that normal? It says we look forward to seeing u on campus. Idk if this means I’m in. What if I can’t afford it? I’m so nervous.


Congratulations guys!  You're in!

Be sure to update your Applications in the tracker.


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 24, 2019)

did anyone else get in? do you guys think there will be more tonight? also do you think this was the “first wave” for screenwriting applicants since clearly we’ve established we don’t know what the hell is going on this year ?


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 24, 2019)

i gotta know before i fall into a disassosiative state lol


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 24, 2019)

So this whole week is just gonna be


dorkydiana said:


> i gotta know before i fall into a disassosiative state lol


ha yup I’m right there with you


----------



## addik (Feb 24, 2019)

Me three! We'll be there having anxieties over the week unless something comes up soon.

 Plus, I'm also waiting on that response from the Film Production MFA so I'm not sure if I get them together or if I get them separately.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 24, 2019)

Eddy said:


> I got an email and checked my portal. It says I have to show proof that I can afford it before getting the official letter of acceptance. Is that normal? It says we look forward to seeing u on campus. Idk if this means I’m in. What if I can’t afford it? I’m so nervous.



As I said, international students get this all the time as their acceptance info, since you guys have to jump through more hoops to pay for tuition than domestic students (if worse comes to worse, almost all of us can take out loans to pay the piper...international students don't have that luxury.)

So yeah, you are in, as long as you can show sources of funding for the program. Which I assume you can, otherwise you wouldn't have even applied based on the requirement.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 24, 2019)

Congratulations to those who got in!!! 

For the rest of us I guess fingers crossed, but I gotta admit my hopes have plummeted slightly (Lol plummeted...slightly ?). I hope we all hear soon. Too bad I thought I had a real shot!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 24, 2019)

Congrats to those who got and will get in.

Can't wait to meet you all in August. I'll be the one probably telling you all to go to Disneyland.

P.S.: Feel free to ask me about teachers when that time comes.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 24, 2019)

@Septopus7 do you how big the second wave is compared to the first? If they’re similar in size or more stragglers? (My hopes are rising again ?)


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 24, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Congratulations to those who got in!!!
> 
> For the rest of us I guess fingers crossed, but I gotta admit my hopes have plummeted slightly (Lol plummeted...slightly ?). I hope we all hear soon. Too bad I thought I had a real shot!



I feel you. I read a lot of last year's thread and I'm pretty sure no one on it got in until the second wave in March. So we can hold on for 1 more week then lose all hope haha


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 24, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> @Septopus7 do you how big the second wave is compared to the first? If they’re similar in size or more stragglers? (My hopes are rising again ?)



Impossible to say, as it varies by year/applicants. I don't want to bum anyone out too much (and, let me add, it usually is an outlier when it happens!) but, sometimes, there is no second phase at all. In 2016, like 6 people found out on March 4, and no other acceptances were sent out anytime before or after. Just on that weekend. Did that mean USC decided to release them all at once one year? Highly unlikely -- it just meant that, for the people *ON THIS FORUM, *chance happened to land on them all finding out at once. 

As I've stressed many times in the past, we are not a representative at all of the entire applicant pool for any program, USC, screenwriting, or otherwise. Hell, I really wish we were -- it would make the data far more conclusive. But we are just a slim percentage of the actual group, so when things happen, it's hard to determine whether it's truly a pattern, or just simply happenstance. 

Now that being said? My personal philosophy is a numbers game. At this point, only two people have checked in with acceptances, and both are international. That's really low, with a mean being more like five people getting accepted from this group (and usually more.) So my gut says there's more to come at some point. Will it be tonight, or next weekend, of April 32nd? Hard to know. But I don't quite think we are all done yet. 

Yet.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Will it be tonight, or next weekend, of April 32nd?



? ? ? ?‍♂️


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 24, 2019)

Chris W said:


> ????‍♂️


I heard February 29th. ?


----------



## StarChild (Feb 24, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Impossible to say, as it varies by year/applicants. I don't want to bum anyone out too much (and, let me add, it usually is an outlier when it happens!) but, sometimes, there is no second phase at all. In 2016, like 6 people found out on March 4, and no other acceptances were sent out anytime before or after. Just on that weekend. Did that mean USC decided to release them all at once one year? Highly unlikely -- it just meant that, for the people *ON THIS FORUM, *chance happened to land on them all finding out at once.
> 
> As I've stressed many times in the past, we are not a representative at all of the entire applicant pool for any program, USC, screenwriting, or otherwise. Hell, I really wish we were -- it would make the data far more conclusive. But we are just a slim percentage of the actual group, so when things happen, it's hard to determine whether it's truly a pattern, or just simply happenstance.
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
Yes I plan to find out on the 32nd to keep it real. Better than April 1st!!! 

It’d be cool if everyone was on here, but it’d be impossible to keep up. Could you imagine somewhere around 2,000 people in a chat? (That’s a number I’ve heard in years past I didn’t look up actual applicant pool this year).


----------



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Could you imagine somewhere around 2,000 people in a chat? (That’s a number I’ve heard in years past I didn’t look up actual applicant pool this year).


But seriously that'd be awesome though.  Need to spread the word.


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 24, 2019)

spike lee just won best adapted screenplay and i got so emotional at least one good thing happened this weekend ?


----------



## amlena (Feb 24, 2019)

Michel Lichand said:


> Congrats to those who got and will get in.
> 
> Can't wait to meet you all in August. I'll be the one probably telling you all to go to Disneyland.
> 
> P.S.: Feel free to ask me about teachers when that time comes.



I'm here just to let you know that I first read this message while I was at Disneyland this afternoon.  ?

And now I'm going to resume fangirling over the purity of Guillermo del Toro presenting to Alfonso Cuarón to distract myself from my very empty youSC portal.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 24, 2019)

amlena said:


> And now I'm going to resume fangirling over the purity of Guillermo del Toro presenting to Alfonso Cuarón to distract myself from my very empty youSC portal.



Same. And I'll also try to think about mediocre treacle like Green Book winning Best Picture as a reminder that, hey, maybe I don't want to be in this industry after all!

(That's, um, sarcasm. Mostly.)


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 24, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Same. And I'll also try to think about mediocre treacle like Green Book winning Best Picture as a reminder that, hey, maybe I don't want to be in this industry after all!
> 
> (That's, um, sarcasm. Mostly.)



nah it was complete and utter garbage and i think everyone in the world watching simultaneously groaned when julia roberts said green book


----------



## amlena (Feb 24, 2019)

My favorite part was all of the angry tweets after Charlie Wessler invoked the power of Carrie Fisher.


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 25, 2019)

there is no way only two of us hear back lol wut something is off this year


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Feb 25, 2019)

Ironically my friend found out she got into UT Austin Screenwriting MFA during the Oscars. I thought that was sweet of them to release it during the show.


----------



## EM88 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi All. I’m new to the forum. Joined the other day to ask about the Austin programs. This morning around 7 am EST I couldn’t get into my portal. This lasted about 40 minutes. When I got in, I was able to view my acceptance letter. Can’t believe it! Good luck to everyone on here - I have a feeling more are coming!


----------



## Zach0323 (Feb 25, 2019)

EM88 said:


> Hi All. I’m new to the forum. Joined the other day to ask about the Austin programs. This morning around 7 am EST I couldn’t get into my portal. This lasted about 40 minutes. When I got in, I was able to view my acceptance letter. Can’t believe it! Good luck to everyone on here - I have a feeling more are coming!


Congratulations! Sorry for not understanding, but did you get accepted to UT Austin or USC?


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 25, 2019)

Yes Austin or USC? If Austin, can you post in the Austin thread? A lot of people are awaiting news!


----------



## EM88 (Feb 25, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Yes Austin or USC? If Austin, can you post in the austin thread? A lot of people are awaiting news!


 Sorry! USC!


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 25, 2019)

EM88 said:


> Sorry! USC!


Congrats!!! You should add your applications to the site!


----------



## addik (Feb 25, 2019)

EM88 said:


> Hi All. I’m new to the forum. Joined the other day to ask about the Austin programs. This morning around 7 am EST I couldn’t get into my portal. This lasted about 40 minutes. When I got in, I was able to view my acceptance letter. Can’t believe it! Good luck to everyone on here - I have a feeling more are coming!



Congrats on making it in! Hoping for the best!

Did you get an email about checking the youSC portal, or did it come a bit later after you checked it out?


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 25, 2019)

EM88 said:


> Hi All. I’m new to the forum. Joined the other day to ask about the Austin programs. This morning around 7 am EST I couldn’t get into my portal. This lasted about 40 minutes. When I got in, I was able to view my acceptance letter. Can’t believe it! Good luck to everyone on here - I have a feeling more are coming!


Congrats! To be more specific, what time zone are you in? EST?


----------



## mersault (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm MET. Mail arrived at around 10 am.


----------



## EM88 (Feb 25, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Congrats! To be more specific, what time zone are you in? EST?


Thank you all! Yes, EST. Also, @addik, I still haven’t gotten an email. I just checked the portal (around 7:40 am EST- though I wasn’t able to get in for about 40 minutes). And yes! I will add my apps later today.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 25, 2019)

So these new acceptances just renewed all my anxiety lol


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> nah it was complete and utter garbage and i think everyone in the world watching simultaneously groaned when julia roberts said green book


I haven't seen it yet but I was surprised it won.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 25, 2019)

So all three are still International students then...hmm. Not sure what to make of that information.


----------



## theeff (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey, all-- 
I just logged in to my youSC portal and my acceptance letter was waiting for me. Very odd--the letter was dated 2/23, but I've been logging in all weekend and it only appeared this morning. I'm a domestic student (based in LA) and I still haven't received an email telling me to check my portal. 
This site was extremely helpful during the entire process, can't thank you guys enough. I just created an account to let you guys know to check the portal--I've been viewing the threads as a vistitor for the last few months. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 25, 2019)

I think 2 international, 2 domestic so far. Congrats everyone!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 25, 2019)

So I had a pretty awful wake up experience today. I was cold as hell because my heater is broken. The new shirt that I had to wear to work today didn't fit, but I'm forced to wear it because I have absolutely nothing else. I had some deadlines coming up at work that I knew I wasn't going to make, and was going to have to face the piper with my boss about it when I got in. I was uncomfortably tired and, frankly, still thinking about Green Book winning Best Picture, which soured me entirely. Just a classic "I don't want to do anything today, please take me away bed covers" kind of morning.

But I went to work anyways, figuring I'd power through the morning until I somehow transformed into a less shitty version of me. To pass the time until then I came here, and saw the post from @EM88 about getting his acceptance this morning. Figured, what the hell, I'll give it a check. Might as well add that cherry of disappointment on top of everything.

And it was there. The goddamn letter was there. Suffice to say, I am awake now. And I can't stop shaking, which is weird and unexpected. I've always used the phrase "I am SHOOK" ironically but, like, now I *GET* it. I want to give more details about time and emails and deposits and all that data nestled within the acceptance, but I think I need a minute first. But I will say this: *DON'T GIVE UP, GUYS. *It took me three years, a ton of work, a fair share of disillusionment, an assload of anxiety, and a complete and utter wreckage of my self confidence as an artist, but somehow I can actually say it: I was accepted into the graduate Screenwriting program at the University of Southern California.

Holy fuck.


----------



## AkilRashad (Feb 25, 2019)

Guys I got in! Just checked my portal!!!!!!! (also says sent 2/23)


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 25, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> So I had a pretty awful wake up experience today. I was cold as hell because my heater is broken. The new shirt that I had to wear to work today doesn't fit, but I'm forced to wear it because I have absolutely nothing else. I had some deadlines coming up at work that I knew I wasn't going to make, and was going to have to face the piper with my boss about it when I got in. I was uncomfortably tired and, frankly, still thinking about Green Book winning Best Picture, which soured me entirely. Just a classic "I don't want to do anything today, please take me away bed covers" kind of morning.
> 
> But I went to work anyways, figuring I'd power through the morning until I somehow transformed into a less shitty vesion of me. To pass the time until then I came here, and saw the post from @EM88 about getting his acceptance this morning. Figured, what the hell, I'll give it a check. Might as well add that on top of everything.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 25, 2019)

That's 6 so far! I hope we break a record. And it's a Monday!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 25, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> So I had a pretty awful wake up experience today. I was cold as hell because my heater is broken. The new shirt that I had to wear to work today didn't fit, but I'm forced to wear it because I have absolutely nothing else. I had some deadlines coming up at work that I knew I wasn't going to make, and was going to have to face the piper with my boss about it when I got in. I was uncomfortably tired and, frankly, still thinking about Green Book winning Best Picture, which soured me entirely. Just a classic "I don't want to do anything today, please take me away bed covers" kind of morning.
> 
> But I went to work anyways, figuring I'd power through the morning until I somehow transformed into a less shitty version of me. To pass the time until then I came here, and saw the post from @EM88 about getting his acceptance this morning. Figured, what the hell, I'll give it a check. Might as well add that cherry of disappointment on top of everything.
> 
> ...



This makes me so happy!!!! I’ve been rooting for you!!!!


----------



## amlena (Feb 25, 2019)

Welp, I'm out kids. It's been real. Going to go cry it out during a run then focus on prepping for my UCLA interview on Thursday. 


Congrats to everyone who got in.


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 25, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> So I had a pretty awful wake up experience today. I was cold as hell because my heater is broken. The new shirt that I had to wear to work today didn't fit, but I'm forced to wear it because I have absolutely nothing else. I had some deadlines coming up at work that I knew I wasn't going to make, and was going to have to face the piper with my boss about it when I got in. I was uncomfortably tired and, frankly, still thinking about Green Book winning Best Picture, which soured me entirely. Just a classic "I don't want to do anything today, please take me away bed covers" kind of morning.
> 
> But I went to work anyways, figuring I'd power through the morning until I somehow transformed into a less shitty version of me. To pass the time until then I came here, and saw the post from @EM88 about getting his acceptance this morning. Figured, what the hell, I'll give it a check. Might as well add that cherry of disappointment on top of everything.
> 
> ...



oh my god congrats!!!!!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2019)

theeff said:


> This site was extremely helpful during the entire process, can't thank you guys enough. I just created an account to let you guys know to check the portal--I've been viewing the threads as a vistitor for the last few months. Best of luck to everyone!


Thanks for joining! I'm glad that you've enjoyed the site and found it helpful.

If you could add your application to the tracker to help future applicants that'd be AWESOME! Thank you. And congrats!






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## addik (Feb 25, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who got in! Hoping I get a response, any response, sooner or later!


----------



## StarChild (Feb 25, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> nah it was complete and utter garbage and i think everyone in the world watching simultaneously groaned when julia roberts said green book


Oh  I haven’t seen it yet but I’ve heard good things. I’m still excite


amlena said:


> Welp, I'm out kids. It's been real. Going to go cry it out during a run then focus on prepping for my UCLA interview on Thursday.
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got in.


did you get a rejection letter or just too stressful watching the thread?


----------



## StarChild (Feb 25, 2019)

I keep wondering why the odd release times and I may have it. My guess is that they put yes or no into the portal, but the portal auto-generates emails, and, since the entire university uses the portal, they come out in random batches at random times. They probably don’t do too large of batch-sends because if you send large amounts of data at once it makes your system more vulnerable to attack. This means nothing ultimately, but it creates a possible logic around the strange releases and I like that. 

Congrats to everyone who’s heard so far!!


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 25, 2019)

i mean i hope that wasn’t the last of it and @Cdemon is correct in saying that more might come at weird times but i’ve kinda lost hope and i feel pretty deflated....my confidence has really been shot so fingers crossed more are still out there ready to be sent 

once again congrats to everyone who got theirs and an extra congrats to @Septopus7 i think it’s safe to say we were all rooting for u and it warms my heart to know that u got in


----------



## amlena (Feb 25, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Oh  I haven’t seen it yet but I’ve heard good things. I’m still excite
> 
> did you get a rejection letter or just too stressful watching the thread?



Just at my wit's end. I've been giving myself full-blown panic attacks stressing over this (I have a lot riding on getting in to a program this year). If I get my miracle I'll let y'all know.

Congrats again to everyone who got in. ❤


----------



## StarChild (Feb 25, 2019)

@dorkydiana, I definitely am not brimming with hope either. I just am curious about the process, but it could also simply be as the readies/acceptors/holders of the golden key ? finish reading their group they convein and say yes or no and those go out. Who knows! 
And I second, I’m super happy for @Septopus7!

@amlena sorry it’s so stressful. Hopefully you’ll get into one or more of your schools and this will all be a distant memory of a stressful few weeks.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 25, 2019)

I just called SCA and asked about their decisions, and they said acceptances are on a rolling basis till March 15. I think the reason we might not know that is because maybe people that get accepted later aren’t on this forum. So don’t lose hope yet, I think more are coming.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2019)

princessjasmine said:


> I just called SCA and asked about their decisions, and they said acceptances are on a rolling basis till March 15. I think the reason we might not know that is because maybe people that get accepted later aren’t on this forum. So don’t lose hope yet, I think more are coming.


Good Intel!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 25, 2019)

Okay, my head is back to being somewhat on straight. So some facts:


Yes, my letter was also dated for the 23rd.
I have yet to receive an email from the school, all through the portal
Part of me wonders if letters were supposed to go out on the weekend (as the letter dates would suggest), but some poor worker screwed up and forgot to schedule it correctly lol. Then they scrambled to get something posted when they came back in office on Monday. As an office worker who constantly fucks up, I would get it!
The funniest part to me about my letter is that it's saved as "Fall 2017" for the title, which is interesting, as that was the first year I applied for the program. Not sure why that would be the case, but I read through the thing like six times, and it mentions Fall 2019 plenty. Maybe my life will become a horror movie, and it turns out I was actually admitted two years ago, and didn't even know it. Whoops! (this is sarcasm, but still, weird situation.)
Because I'm an insane person, I keep checking the portal to make sure the letter stays there, and hasn't mysteriously disappeared into thin air. This is what three years of this process has done to me.
Outside of my rantings, this is an intriguing bit of information: the only deposit this letter is asking for is $300 to commit to the program, which is far less than reported in the past. I don't know if more money is tacked on latter in the process, though. This letter is only from the Admissions department, and does say that the actual SCA will be reaching out to me soon with more information and procedures. Maybe then the full $1000 will come into light? If not, no complaints -- $300 is a heck of a lot easier to swallow!

That's it for now. I'll keep updating when I get more.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Okay, my head is back to being somewhat on straight. So some facts:
> 
> 
> Yes, my letter was also dated for the 23rd.
> ...


Congrats man! Remember to update your app and choose "post as update"

-c


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 25, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> So I had a pretty awful wake up experience today. I was cold as hell because my heater is broken. The new shirt that I had to wear to work today didn't fit, but I'm forced to wear it because I have absolutely nothing else. I had some deadlines coming up at work that I knew I wasn't going to make, and was going to have to face the piper with my boss about it when I got in. I was uncomfortably tired and, frankly, still thinking about Green Book winning Best Picture, which soured me entirely. Just a classic "I don't want to do anything today, please take me away bed covers" kind of morning.
> 
> But I went to work anyways, figuring I'd power through the morning until I somehow transformed into a less shitty version of me. To pass the time until then I came here, and saw the post from @EM88 about getting his acceptance this morning. Figured, what the hell, I'll give it a check. Might as well add that cherry of disappointment on top of everything.
> 
> ...



I am soooo happy for you omg :') must feel great after 3 years. And I think it's your first choice too, right? Omg!!!!

All those worries about your portfolio after-the-fact must seem silly now. All the best! Your dreams have come true!!


----------



## Operator (Feb 25, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> So I had a pretty awful wake up experience today. I was cold as hell because my heater is broken. The new shirt that I had to wear to work today didn't fit, but I'm forced to wear it because I have absolutely nothing else. I had some deadlines coming up at work that I knew I wasn't going to make, and was going to have to face the piper with my boss about it when I got in. I was uncomfortably tired and, frankly, still thinking about Green Book winning Best Picture, which soured me entirely. Just a classic "I don't want to do anything today, please take me away bed covers" kind of morning.
> 
> But I went to work anyways, figuring I'd power through the morning until I somehow transformed into a less shitty version of me. To pass the time until then I came here, and saw the post from @EM88 about getting his acceptance this morning. Figured, what the hell, I'll give it a check. Might as well add that cherry of disappointment on top of everything.
> 
> ...


Still nothing on my end, but now I'll be refreshing that damn youSC page every five minutes lol.


----------



## AkilRashad (Feb 25, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Okay, my head is back to being somewhat on straight. So some facts:
> 
> 
> Yes, my letter was also dated for the 23rd.
> ...


same same same same same same same


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Feb 25, 2019)

princessjasmine said:


> I just called SCA and asked about their decisions, and they said acceptances are on a rolling basis till March 15. I think the reason we might not know that is because maybe people that get accepted later aren’t on this forum. So don’t lose hope yet, I think more are coming.


Hmm, I wonder if thats for ALL SCA programs? Thanks for the update.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 25, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> Hmm, I wonder if thats for ALL SCA programs? Thanks for the update.



I said graduate screenwriting and she repeated that before telling me March 15, so I don’t think it’s general, might be different dates for each division.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 25, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Okay, my head is back to being somewhat on straight. So some facts:
> 
> 
> Yes, my letter was also dated for the 23rd.
> ...


Lol! Take a picture then you have proof  
Congrats again.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 25, 2019)

Further proof I am an insane person: the first thing I watched post USC acceptance was the latest episode of Patriot Act on Netflix which, as it happened, delved into the deep dark world of crippling student debt. Boy, do I know how to celebrate!

On that note...boy I would like to know about that scholarship info. And I swear to y'all, once I found out, I will update here with all the details, and the (metaphorical) receipts.


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 25, 2019)

i've deleted all social media bc i just couldn't stop myself from searching up if anyone else got in or not...i just want to know if today was the final release of letters or not ? or do some of us still stand a chance idk ugh


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2019)

Looks like one of the EPs on Period. End of Sentence is a USC Screenwriting alum


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100196967664168960


----------



## StarChild (Feb 25, 2019)

@dorkydiana not a bad idea. I considered doing that too. I'd probably be way more chill! @princessjasmine said she called and acceptances will continue to go out until the 15th.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 25, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> @dorkydiana not a bad idea. I considered doing that too. I'd probably be way more chill! @princessjasmine said she called and acceptances will continue to go out until the 15th.



Yea I don’t think it’s over, and also the lady in admissions originally said “they haven’t went out yet”, and when I told her I heard some had, she said it’s on a rolling basis, so I’m going to assume that they are trickling in. Especially considering past years on this board, I think in 2017 a girl got accepted a little while after the initial batch went out.


----------



## QueenV (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey y'all,
I've been stalking this blog for months now, like before I sent in my application. This site has both triggered and calmed my nerves. Nevertheless, I want to thank you all for sharing your knowledge and experiences here. They have been more than helpful. After spending the past two weeks trying to mentally brace myself for my "Dear John" rejection letter, I am delighted to announce that I have gained admission to the Fall 2019 Class for the Writing for Screen and Television program within USC's School of Cinematic Arts. Shoutout to Shonda Rhimes for her book, Year of Yes and her Master Class, both of which inspired me to apply (among other things). Congratulations to everyone else who got in. I look forward to meeting you! And to everyone in this forum, I strongly encourage y'all to "keep pushing your pen," "keep shooting your shots" and keep manifesting your visions. School is simply one way to go. And as we all know, there are multiple ways to get to get there (whatever there means to you).


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 26, 2019)

QueenV said:


> Hey y'all,
> I've been stalking this blog for months now, like before I sent in my application. This site has both triggered and calmed my nerves. Nevertheless, I want to thank you all for sharing your knowledge and experiences here. They have been more than helpful. After spending the past two weeks trying to mentally brace myself for my "Dear John" rejection letter, I am delighted to announce that I have gained admission to the Fall 2019 Class for the Writing for Screen and Television program within USC's School of Cinematic Arts. Shoutout to Shonda Rhimes for her book, Year of Yes and her Master Class, both of which inspired me to apply (among other things). Congratulations to everyone else who got in. I look forward to meeting you! And to everyone in this forum, I strongly encourage y'all to "keep pushing your pen," "keep shooting your shots" and keep manifesting your visions. School is simply one way to go. And as we all know, there are multiple ways to get to get there (whatever there means to you).


Congrats! Did you get the letter today?


----------



## QueenV (Feb 26, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Congrats! Did you get the letter today?



The letter is dated for February 23rd. However, I received an email telling me to check my admissions decision today at 3:59 am (EST).


----------



## biacelani (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey all, just wanted to share that another acceptance letter was received this morning (not for me though - yet haha). I'm applying through the Fulbright scholarship and one of the other two Brazilians applying with me got accepted today. He's not on the forum but I wanted to let you guys know so we can keep track of how many letters have been sent out (that we know of at least). He also said his letter was dated Feb 23rd and that he got an email notification. 

He's the only one who applied on his own. The other two of us applied through IIE, so I'm still hoping I just haven't been forwarded that acceptance email yet lol. I don't have access to my YouSC portal so the nerves are really killing me.

Ps: Congrats @Septopus7 ! Ever since I found out about this forum, your posts have always been super helpful and I was so happy to hear you got in! You really deserve it


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 26, 2019)

I got the email early this morning (@ approximately 2:01 a.m., because 2:00 on the dot would be too professional I guess) to check the portal for my decision letter. Oooh, I wonder what it will say!


----------



## haleyk (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I cannot believe it, but I got in! I got my email at 1:02 am (PST) this morning and the letter itself is dated February 23.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 26, 2019)

haleyk said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I cannot believe it, but I got in! I got my email at 1:02 am (PST) this morning and the letter itself is dated February 23.



Wow, that's fantastic, for both you and @QueenV. Congrats! Interesting that letters are still going out during the week, on a Tuesday of all days. Not sure that's ever happened before, but good to hear! To the rest of you who haven't heard back yet: don't give up quite yet. Apparently letters are still going!


----------



## haleyk (Feb 26, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> The funniest part to me about my letter is that it's saved as "Fall 2017" for the title, which is interesting, as that was the first year I applied for the program.



Mine is saved as USC_2017! Very weird. Congratulations!!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 26, 2019)

haleyk said:


> Mine is saved as USC_2017! Very weird. Congratulations!!



And this is your first time applying to USC, right? Huh. Either someone accidentally put down the wrong year when they submitted all the letters, or we have a classic case of an admissions office worker traveling from the past to make sure that the future timeline (that he already saw, what with his whole time machine and everything) remains intact. This comes in the form of who gets accepted into USC into 2019, of course. In his hurry to literally _*save the future*, _the guy accidentally wrote down the year of his home time: 2017. It happens to the best of time travelers, so he shouldn't be too hard on himself.

Yeah, it's definitely one of those two things.


----------



## haleyk (Feb 26, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> And this is your first time applying to USC, right? Huh. Either someone accidentally put down the wrong year when they submitted all the letters, or we have a classic case of an admissions office worker traveling from the past to make sure that the future timeline (that he already saw, what with his whole time machine and everything) remains intact. This comes in the form of who gets accepted into USC into 2019, of course. In his hurry to literally _*save the future*, _the guy accidentally wrote down the year of his home time: 2017. It happens to the best of time travelers, so he shouldn't be too hard on himself.
> 
> Yeah, it's definitely one of those two things.



Yeah, first time. 

Both of those sound pretty plausible to me. OR the formatting on the acceptance letters from 2017 was perfect and it's their gold standard for letters. Or it's not even referencing the year 2017, but the 2,017th version of the letter.

They thought a bunch of writers wouldn't notice...


----------



## StarChild (Feb 26, 2019)

Congratulations @haleyk  and @QueenV !!!!


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 26, 2019)

i wish there was a way to ask the admissions ppl what went wrong with your app....like was my CV garbage? or did you not like my samples? or am i making a joke of myself by even pursuing this career hahaha

congrats to those who got in!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 26, 2019)

haleyk said:


> Or it's not even referencing the year 2017, but the 2,017th version of the letter.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 26, 2019)

They accept 32 right? and I think I counted 8 on this forum. (besides the one friend) 1/4 of the class is right here!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 26, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> They accept 32 right? and I think I counted 8 on this forum. (besides the one friend) 1/4 of the class is right here!



Wow, that's real impressive. I'd have to check the previous sheets again, but my gut says that's the most (or at least one of the most) members of a class for this program accepted from this forum.

Let's get it to a 1/3, y'all! Only 3 more people would have to check in (well, technically, two and like a half, but I don't think Angus T. Jones will be attending this program.)


----------



## QueenV (Feb 26, 2019)

haleyk said:


> Mine is saved as USC_2017! Very weird. Congratulations!!



Mine is saved as the same!


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 26, 2019)

Just curious, how many got accepted and submitted something other than a script for their 10 pg sample?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 26, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Just curious, how many got accepted and submitted something other than a script for their 10 pg sample?



I submitted ten pages of a feature, but it was in the middle ?‍♀️


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 26, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Just curious, how many got accepted and submitted something other than a script for their 10 pg sample?


that’s such a good question because i submitted a short story sample and now i’m stressing out if that was a bad decision or not haha


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 26, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> that’s such a good question because i submitted a short story sample and now i’m stressing out if that was a bad decision or not haha



I have heard people get in from poems, so... we have no idea, really. ?‍♀️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Wow, that's real impressive. I'd have to check the previous sheets again, but my gut says that's the most (or at least one of the most) members of a class for this program accepted from this forum.


Joining this forum increases your chance of being accepted 200%! ha


----------



## a.v. (Feb 26, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Just curious, how many got accepted and submitted something other than a script for their 10 pg sample?


Ooh, I'm so curious too. I wrote a poetry-screenplay hybrid inspired by a Romanian-French surrealist writer & that decision has been keeping me up at night, but it's also some of my best work. Overthinking every detail of my application right now, ooof.


----------



## QueenV (Feb 26, 2019)

Btw, I just spoke with a school representative to find out when we will find out about scholarships and funding. The rep informed me that they have already scheduled the scholarship information to go out and we should be notified soon. So here's to also hoping for some funding!


----------



## QueenV (Feb 26, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Just curious, how many got accepted and submitted something other than a script for their 10 pg sample?



I submitted the first 10 pages of one of my pilots.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 26, 2019)

QueenV said:


> Btw, I just spoke with a school representative to find out when we will find out about scholarships and funding. The rep informed me that they have already scheduled the scholarship information to go out and we should be notified soon. So here's to also hoping for some funding!



That’s so confusing considering that when I called they told me that decisions haven’t even come out yet. Lol I wish we had a straight answer regarding everything.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 26, 2019)

QueenV said:


> I submitted the first 10 pages of one of my pilots.



Mine was also the first 10 of a pilot.


----------



## haleyk (Feb 26, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Just curious, how many got accepted and submitted something other than a script for their 10 pg sample?


I submitted a short film.


----------



## QueenV (Feb 26, 2019)

princessjasmine said:


> That’s so confusing considering that when I called they told me that decisions haven’t even come out yet. Lol I wish we had a straight answer regarding everything.



I asked a student about what happened last year when he was admitted. He told me he found out about funding like a couple of weeks after the admission decision. However, both he and the admission rep advised that I go ahead and fill out my fasfa. So that's next on the to-do list.


----------



## citynugget (Feb 27, 2019)

Realistically are acceptances still going out? Does anyone know how they are sectioned?


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 27, 2019)

citynugget said:


> Realistically are acceptances still going out? Does anyone know how they are sectioned?


i’ve dug through the depths of social media and it is literally only 8 people that i’ve seen post about it....i have a feeling this weekend was our first batch and this upcoming weekend is the second and mayhaps last batch....


----------



## StarChild (Feb 27, 2019)

@citynugget I agree with @dorkydiana. It seems like they normally do a batch one weekend then another the next. After that it seems unlikely, and/or mostly from people who turn them down. So, I think it's still likely there will be more this weekend.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 27, 2019)

Agree with the consensus. My (rough) estimate is that they send out 16 one week, and 16 the next week, just to even out the work load a bit. I imagine more will go out next weekend. Whether or not any of those people will be the Extremely Online folks like us who report said admission for the whole of the internet to read is anyone's guess. But I don't think it's done yet. 

Despite the head start from the Production folks getting the drop on us, the release this year (so far) seems to be proceeding as it normally does. Or as normal as it can be, with USC Admissions.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 27, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> i’ve dug through the depths of social media and it is literally only 8 people that i’ve seen post about it....i have a feeling this weekend was our first batch and this upcoming weekend is the second and mayhaps last batch....


8 as in our 8?


----------



## StarChild (Feb 27, 2019)

I can't wait for this weekend!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 27, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Agree with the consensus. My (rough) estimate is that they send out 16 one week, and 16 the next week, just to even out the work load a bit. I imagine more will go out next weekend. Whether or not any of those people will be the Extremely Online folks like us who report said admission for the whole of the internet to read is anyone's guess. But I don't think it's done yet.
> 
> Despite the head start from the Production folks getting the drop on us, the release this year (so far) seems to be proceeding as it normally does. Or as normal as it can be, with USC Admissions.



I applied for Screenwriting AND production and I'm still hoping production sends more this weekend... or that I at least have a shot at the waitlist? ?


----------



## StarChild (Feb 27, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> I applied for Screenwriting AND production and I'm still hoping production sends more this weekend... or that I at least have a shot at the waitlist? ?


IDK how production does their releases, but hopefully it's staggered too. If not I'm sure you have a shot at the waitlist, and production also takes Spring admits based on Fall apps. So you're good


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 27, 2019)

Once more, congrats to everyone who got in. Can't wait to meet you all in August.



biacelani said:


> Hey all, just wanted to share that another acceptance letter was received this morning (not for me though - yet haha). I'm applying through the Fulbright scholarship and one of the other two Brazilians applying with me got accepted today. He's not on the forum but I wanted to let you guys know so we can keep track of how many letters have been sent out (that we know of at least). He also said his letter was dated Feb 23rd and that he got an email notification.
> 
> He's the only one who applied on his own. The other two of us applied through IIE, so I'm still hoping I just haven't been forwarded that acceptance email yet lol. I don't have access to my YouSC portal so the nerves are really killing me.
> 
> Ps: Congrats @Septopus7 ! Ever since I found out about this forum, your posts have always been super helpful and I was so happy to hear you got in! You really deserve it



Aeeee! Eu sei que vc nao recebeu nada ainda, mas so queria falar que to feliz pra caramba que vai ter mais brasileiros pra dominar o programa. Ja tem dois aqui, agora vai ter quatro e talvez cinco!


----------



## QueenV (Feb 27, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> I applied for Screenwriting AND production and I'm still hoping production sends more this weekend... or that I at least have a shot at the waitlist? ?



I applied for both the Writing and the Production programs too. I haven't heard anything from the Production program yet either.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 27, 2019)

QueenV said:


> I applied for both the Writing and the Production programs too. I haven't heard anything from the Production program yet either.


Did you interview?


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 27, 2019)

QueenV said:


> Btw, I just spoke with a school representative to find out when we will find out about scholarships and funding. The rep informed me that they have already scheduled the scholarship information to go out and we should be notified soon. So here's to also hoping for some funding!





QueenV said:


> I asked a student about what happened last year when he was admitted. He told me he found out about funding like a couple of weeks after the admission decision. However, both he and the admission rep advised that I go ahead and fill out my fasfa. So that's next on the to-do list.



So I actually contacted SCA about when the scholarship information would go out yesterday (my first time ever contacted USC directly over the phone, if you can believe it), and she informed me that scholarships had already been decided on following the final admittance decisions, and that everyone who earned one would find with their official admissions packet sent through the mail. Why said information couldn't be uploaded online is beyond me (an internet page is virtually _free, _USC!) but I guess that's beside the point.

I pressed her a bit about when we should expect those physical letters, and she told me that they were already sent out prior to the release of the letters online. So we should expect to see those any day now, I imagine. Yeah, more waiting! But at least this one is inevitable, I guess.


----------



## amlena (Feb 28, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> I pressed her a bit about when we should expect those physical letters, and she told me that they were already sent out prior to the release of the letters online. So we should expect to see those any day now, I imagine. Yeah, more waiting! But at least this one is inevitable, I guess.



_Remember when I said I was going to back away from this thread because I was getting anxiety? _Yeah, ok, I lied. 

I wonder if this means *all *the mailed acceptance letters were sent out already? Because if so, I can finally fully count myself out and come to peace with it. I'm a hop, skip, and a jump away from USC, so it wouldn't take more than a day (or two, if the USPS insisted on being extra sluggish) to reach me. If they only mailed out the first batch... then, well, screw everything. 

Aaaaand I'm gonna go back to finishing up the one sheet that I decided I needed at midnight the day of my UCLA interview because.... Overachiever.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 28, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> So I actually contacted SCA about when the scholarship information would go out yesterday (my first time ever contacted USC directly over the phone, if you can believe it), and she informed me that scholarships had already been decided on following the final admittance decisions, and that everyone who earned one would find with their official admissions packet sent through the mail. Why said information couldn't be uploaded online is beyond me (an internet page is virtually _free, _USC!) but I guess that's beside the point.
> 
> I pressed her a bit about when we should expect those physical letters, and she told me that they were already sent out prior to the release of the letters online. So we should expect to see those any day now, I imagine. Yeah, more waiting! But at least this one is inevitable, I guess.



Does that mean that no more acceptances are going out? Or are more coming this weekend?


----------



## biacelani (Feb 28, 2019)

Michel Lichand said:


> Aeeee! Eu sei que vc nao recebeu nada ainda, mas so queria falar que to feliz pra caramba que vai ter mais brasileiros pra dominar o programa. Ja tem dois aqui, agora vai ter quatro e talvez cinco!



Aaaah! Vai Brasil! <3


----------



## citynugget (Feb 28, 2019)

Are we sure they accept around 32 people?


----------



## StarChild (Feb 28, 2019)

citynugget said:


> Are we sure they accept around 32 people?


I’ve heard, read this number a lot, so I think so, but I also know all schools say “around” cause there’s not a requirement. 
I hope there’s more I’ll give up on Monday


----------



## StarChild (Feb 28, 2019)

@amlena good luck at your UCLA interview!  I’m sure it’ll go great. Esp if you stayed up writing a one sheet!!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 28, 2019)

amlena said:


> _Remember when I said I was going to back away from this thread because I was getting anxiety? _Yeah, ok, I lied.
> 
> I wonder if this means *all *the mailed acceptance letters were sent out already? Because if so, I can finally fully count myself out and come to peace with it. I'm a hop, skip, and a jump away from USC, so it wouldn't take more than a day (or two, if the USPS insisted on being extra sluggish) to reach me. If they only mailed out the first batch... then, well, screw everything.
> 
> Aaaaand I'm gonna go back to finishing up the one sheet that I decided I needed at midnight the day of my UCLA interview because.... Overachiever.



Whoops, sorry, I should have phrased that better. Basically, what she was saying was that, for everyone who got a letter put on their portal over the weekend, the corresponding physical letter was put in the mail that Friday. She did not say that ALL the letters were sent out, like, in totality. Bad phrasing on my part.

I imagine that if more acceptances are sent out this coming weekend, those physical letters would be released the Friday beforehand as well. Once again, whole reason for the division of decisions is to make the work less overwhelming, so I doubt they would want to send out 32 letters in the mail AND post 32 letters online all in one day. So, if anything, should be a sign they aren't quite down with sending out acceptances yet.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 28, 2019)

citynugget said:


> Are we sure they accept around 32 people?



That's the number of students in my Co hort, yes.


----------



## QueenV (Feb 28, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Did you interview?



Nope. Not for either program.


----------



## amlena (Feb 28, 2019)

Someone tell me to stop staring at the YouSC portal. It's only Thursday afternoon. I shouldn't be losing sleep until _at least _2am. ?


----------



## citynugget (Feb 28, 2019)

amlena said:


> Someone tell me to stop staring at the YouSC portal. It's only Thursday afternoon. I shouldn't be losing sleep until _at least _2am. ?



Was the first notification last week Thursday night 3am or Friday night 3am?


----------



## StarChild (Feb 28, 2019)

@amlena  I’ve been logging in and out all day everyday! It’s verging on cumpolsive now. 
@citynugget looking back through this thread it actually looks like it was Sunday about 2am so over Saturday night. I think there was mention of a production student finding out sat AM. So, guessing Sat at earliest but more likely Sunday. ??? ?


----------



## alanray (Feb 28, 2019)

Yeah I'm in the constant portal re-checking boat too. My expectations are low, but my hope is still in the ring- round 12 with reality. He looks like shit though. Hope will be dead by Monday. RIP


----------



## StarChild (Feb 28, 2019)

alanray said:


> Yeah I'm in the constant portal re-checking boat too. My expectations are low, but my hope is still in the ring- round 12 with reality. He looks like shit though. Hope will be dead by Monday. RIP


Yup! Same here on all counts!


----------



## divmoh247 (Feb 28, 2019)

If you get in, are you notified via email or do you have to login on to the portal?


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 28, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> If you get in, are you notified via email or do you have to login on to the portal?


 
You will be notified through email eventually, but checking the portal almost always guarantees a faster discovery (my acceptance letter was posted there nearly 24 hours before I got the email about it.)


----------



## amlena (Feb 28, 2019)

I will be waking up at 5am Pacific Time tomorrow, Saturday, and Sunday to check. After that, I am going to throw in the towel. (Metaphorically, of course, as we all know that _a towel is just about the most massively useful thing any interstellar hitchhiker can carry_).


----------



## alanray (Feb 28, 2019)

amlena said:


> I will be waking up at 5am Pacific Time tomorrow, Saturday, and Sunday to check. After that, I am going to throw in the towel. (Metaphorically, of course, as we all know that _a towel is just about the most massively useful thing any interstellar hitchhiker can carry_).


Hey Monday might be possible too! Haha


----------



## amlena (Feb 28, 2019)

alanray said:


> Hey Monday might be possible too! Haha



SHHHHHHHHHHH. I'm actively trying to kill Hope. Don't revive Hope. She needs to go so I can replace her with Cynicism.


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 28, 2019)

amlena said:


> I will be waking up at 5am Pacific Time tomorrow, Saturday, and Sunday to check. After that, I am going to throw in the towel. (Metaphorically, of course, as we all know that _a towel is just about the most massively useful thing any interstellar hitchhiker can carry_).


Don’t Panic


----------



## alanray (Feb 28, 2019)

amlena said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHH. I'm actively trying to kill Hope. Don't revive Hope. She needs to go so I can replace her with Cynicism.


Hmmmmm a part of me wants to fight you on this but at the same time another part of me says this is the wise approach. You're probably right wise sage


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 28, 2019)

So letters were posted 23rd. Im assuming that means tomorrow morning we shall know. Guess none of us are sleeping tonight 

Edit:bad math!!! Sorry. Sat. Morning I believe. Yikes overeager


----------



## amlena (Feb 28, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> So letters were posted 23rd. Im assuming that means tomorrow morning we shall know. Guess none of us are sleeping tonight



Sleep?


----------



## StarChild (Feb 28, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> So letters were posted 23rd. Im assuming that means tomorrow morning we shall know. Guess none of us are sleeping tonight
> 
> Edit:bad math!!! Sorry. Sat. Morning I believe. Yikes overeager


Except for round 2 letters that would go out tomorrow and thus- YouSC this weekend like a crazy person!


----------



## alanray (Feb 28, 2019)

Does USC only send out letters hella early in the morning or do they send letters at regular times too?


----------



## amlena (Feb 28, 2019)

alanray said:


> Does USC only send out letters hella early in the morning or do they send letters at regular times too?



It seems to consistently be in the wee hours of the morning Pacific Time. 2am-5am ish. Give or take.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2019)

amlena said:


> It seems to consistently be in the wee hours of the morning Pacific Time. 2am-5am ish. Give or take.


Set your alarms for a party on the forum?

I always seem to get tons of notifications of new posts overnight. Of course some of them are from Pakastani spammers (no offense - that's where the IPs are from) hawking nutrition supplements and other crap. Most of them get flagged by the spam protection but some make it through. I have no idea why they do it. They get instantly deleted and who in their right mind would click on those links anyways?

Maybe if they were smart they'd advertise themselves as rich Nigerian princes ? funding MFA tuition as soon as you wire him $1000.


----------



## amlena (Feb 28, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Maybe if they were smart they'd advertise themselves as rich Nigerian princes ? funding MFA tuition as soon as you wire him $1000.



Speaking of spam and Nigerian princes, here's something to help y'all stay distracted: 




I highly recommend looking up more of James Veitch if you aren't familiar with his bits already!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 28, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Except for round 2 letters that would go out tomorrow and thus- YouSC this weekend like a crazy person!


That's what I meant  sat. Morning should be round 2


----------



## amlena (Mar 1, 2019)

Still nothing for everyone else too?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 1, 2019)

Alas, nope.


----------



## Operator (Mar 1, 2019)

ugh! This waiting makes me want to go lay down in traffic.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 1, 2019)

Operator said:


> ugh! This waiting makes me want to go lay down in traffic.


Hahaha! Yes! Absolutely!


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 1, 2019)

My guess is the letter would be sent out on saturday again...so I don't think the portals will have anything for the night


----------



## AkilRashad (Mar 1, 2019)

by the way guys...everyones letter said Feb 23rd but a lot of people, including me, didn't see their letter posted to the portal until monday morning.


----------



## amlena (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2019)

amlena said:


>


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2019)

Chris W said:


> View attachment 1082


Every post from here on out needs to be in Princess Bride memes


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 1, 2019)

AkilRashad said:


> by the way guys...everyones letter said Feb 23rd but a lot of people, including me, didn't see their letter posted to the portal until monday morning.



Yup. Other than the first couple of admittances (both international, which might make a difference), everybody admitted this year has so far found out on Monday. A one-time thing, or a new trend? We shall see.


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 1, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Every post from here on out needs to be in Princess Bride memes


----------



## amlena (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 1, 2019)

WE GOT THIS!!!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 1, 2019)

Never Surrender!


----------



## amlena (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm just here to randomly post Princess Bride memes until someone hears something.  ?‍♀️


----------



## StarChild (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 2, 2019)

Empty mailbox :'(


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 2, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Empty mailbox :'(


Same here


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 2, 2019)

Same! For now!


----------



## amlena (Mar 2, 2019)

Nothing so far for me either.


----------



## alanray (Mar 2, 2019)

Mailbox empty like my soul.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 2, 2019)

Y'all judging by how late people found out last week-- if any of us are gonna see something it would be like Sunday or Monday


----------



## amlena (Mar 2, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Y'all judging by how late people found out last week-- if any of us are gonna see something it would be like Sunday or Monday



Am I going to irrationally lose sleep and sanity by checking every 20 minutes anyway? 


Yes.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 2, 2019)

Mine’s empty too. 

Irrationality ✔️


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 2, 2019)

It’s getting to the point where I’m wondering do they judge us for seeing how many times we’ve refreshed the page ??


----------



## StarChild (Mar 2, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> It’s getting to the point where I’m wondering do they judge us for seeing how many times we’ve refreshed the page ??


Hahahahaha! I was worrying about them seeing us posting on here. I keep saying it’s anonymous. It’s anonymous.  ?


----------



## amlena (Mar 2, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Hahahahaha! I was worrying about them seeing us posting on here. I keep saying it’s anonymous. It’s anonymous.  ?



hahahahahahahahahaha probably shouldn't have used my headshot oops ?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 2, 2019)

amlena said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha probably shouldn't have used my headshot oops ?


Lol! 

On the opposite end, they may see how important it is to you and it could help. ?‍♀️


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 2, 2019)

So it sounds like, if there's a letter, it'll be in the wee hours of the next two days. But I just can't resist checking constantly even though throughout the years I've probably checked 100000 times and no matter how many times I check it doesn't change anything. 

But I still just ran around looking for a mcdonalds after my data ran out to check again. Big ol nada. Grrrr!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 2, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Hahahahaha! I was worrying about them seeing us posting on here. I keep saying it’s anonymous. It’s anonymous.  ?



If they graded people on the sweaty mush puddles of nerves that are the postings here, I would have been out of the running a long time ago. ESPECIALLY because I have posted previous application portfolios, none of which are particularly hard to find and link to my IRL info.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 3, 2019)

Anyone heard anything this morning?


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 3, 2019)

nothing for me!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 3, 2019)

Empty!


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 3, 2019)

everyone last week found out monday morning huh


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 3, 2019)

Empty... oh wait! 

No... those are just my tears.


----------



## amlena (Mar 3, 2019)

So now the question becomes... what are we watching tonight when none of us sleep?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 3, 2019)

Nothing here!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 3, 2019)

amlena said:


> So now the question becomes... what are we watching tonight when none of us sleep?


All 1000 seasons of X-files


----------



## alanray (Mar 3, 2019)

I literally dreamed like 4 times last night that I got accepted to USC. So there's that...


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 3, 2019)

alanray said:


> I literally dreamed like 4 times last night that I got accepted to USC. So there's that...



I’ve had so many of that same dream these past few weeks!


----------



## alanray (Mar 3, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> I’ve had so many of that same dream these past few weeks!


I literally kept waking up and was like, "wait, did I actually check my portal or did I just dream that". And it just kept happening repeatedly.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 3, 2019)

alanray said:


> I literally kept waking up and was like, "wait, did I actually check my portal or did I just dream that". And it just kept happening repeatedly.


Are we all members of a hive mind? I feel like I had the exact same scenario happen to me last night. This whole waiting game with USC makes me feel like a kid on Christmas each and every night, waiting for the next morning to open my portal and hoping for a present.


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 3, 2019)

alanray said:


> I literally dreamed like 4 times last night that I got accepted to USC. So there's that...


HOLY SHIT ME TOO LMAO


----------



## alanray (Mar 3, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Are we all members of a hive mind? I feel like I had the exact same scenario happen to me last night. This whole waiting game with USC makes me feel like a kid on Christmas each and every night, waiting for the next morning to open my portal and hoping for a present.


YO SAME


----------



## StarChild (Mar 3, 2019)

Yikes! You all have me terrified cause my dream was some crazy random thing with no USC. I may be the odd man out! ??


----------



## alanray (Mar 3, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Yikes! You all have me terrified cause my dream was some crazy random thing with no USC. I may be the odd man out! ??


Never give up!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 3, 2019)

alanray said:


> Never give up!


I will persevere!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 3, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Are we all members of a hive mind? I feel like I had the exact same scenario happen to me last night. This whole waiting game with USC makes me feel like a kid on Christmas each and every night, waiting for the next morning to open my portal and hoping for a present.



Yeah but, in this scenario, you wake up on Christmas to find a completely empty stalking and figure, well, I'm sure Santa meant to fill that up! He was just out filling up the stockings of other people first -- yours will get there! You see all the other kids on Christmas morning opening their gifts and getting all excited and frankly that sucks but, hey, don't give up hope! You are a good person, and clearly Santa would have gotten that out of the wish list that you sent to him back in November.  So, undeterred, you keep the stocking up and wait weeks and weeks on end for Santa to finally come. You call the North Pole to make sure that Santa is still delivering gifts, and the elfs over there keep insisting that gifts are rolling out, stay tuned! You don't really understand why Santa wouldn't just be able to deliver all his gifts on Christmas night, what with being _fucking magical_ and everything, but whatever! *THINK POSTIVE!*

After weeks of endless waiting, Santa finally shows up in like mid-January *(WHY SO LATE, SANTA??? YOU KNEW WHO YOU WERE DELIVERING PRESENTS TO LIKE A MONTH AGO)*, just to deliver you a very nicely worded (yet still incredibly demoralizing and esteem crushing) form letter about how you weren't on the naughty list _exactly_, but he does not think he has the sled capacity to give you presents anyways, at least not at this time.  I mean, look: Santa only has room in his sled for like 32 presents, and literally thousands of kids are asking him for them. It's simply an occupancy thing, don't sweat it, Santa still thinks you're good! Taking that message to heart is a little easier said than done, *Santa*, but I guess thanks for nothing anyways! You reflect on how dumb you were for caring about the whole present application process and decide that you don't even WANT PRESENTS anymore! Heck, who would EVER want presents, especially presents that you have to buy yourself, and are so expensive and unreliable . I'm sure there's other magical beings that can supply you with the same gifts JUST AS WELL, at a fraction of the cost! Hell, why even get gifts?! Just make that shit yourself -- many people in the world do just *fine* without presents, and surely you can find your own way through life without Santa's help! So take that, you useless Coca-Cola whoring dick!

But then June comes around and you're like "Fuuuuuuuuuck I really want those Christmas gifts," so you re-apply anyways. And the cycle continues.

...It would be like that, I guess.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 3, 2019)

Watching “The Wife” to while away the hours


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 3, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Watching “The Wife” to while away the hours



black panther here haha


----------



## alanray (Mar 3, 2019)

Alright gang, tonight should be the night. Buckle up. Mentally preparing for pain and disappointment.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 3, 2019)

After watching The Wife, I cant believe it wasn’t nominated for best adapted screenplay. It’s so well written. I fully recommend it as you refresh YouSC


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 3, 2019)

told myself if i don’t get in i’m gonna buy myself a ticket to go to france...i’ve been putting it off for so long and i feel like there might as well be something good that comes out of rejection hahahahaihatethishahahaha


----------



## alanray (Mar 3, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> told myself if i don’t get in i’m gonna buy myself a ticket to go to france...i’ve been putting it off for so long and i feel like there might as well be something good that comes out of rejection hahahahaihatethishahahaha


That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 3, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> told myself if i don’t get in i’m gonna buy myself a ticket to go to france...i’ve been putting it off for so long and i feel like there might as well be something good that comes out of rejection hahahahaihatethishahahaha



I’m gonna study in New York for the summer if I don’t get in. Similar mindset, I think it’s a good idea to have something positive to look forward to instead. It helps with the dissapointment and anxiety!


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 3, 2019)

decided to also watch spongebob to pass time...prime has seasons 1-4 and i am living


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 3, 2019)

I’m visiting LA currently, so this wait is feeling EXTRA hard because I feel so... close? ?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 3, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> I’m visiting LA currently, so this wait is feeling EXTRA hard because I feel so... close? ?


That’s cool though. Are you visiting the various schools you applied to? 
(And hopefully the wait ends with many acceptances later tonight/early in the morning!)


----------



## WriterK90 (Mar 3, 2019)

I've been up all night the last few nights too... Studying for midterms. ? #saveme


----------



## amlena (Mar 3, 2019)

I ran around Disneyland all day for Adventureland Day. It was super effective as a distraction. Buuuuut now I'm home. Staring at my laptop. 

ALSO. Y'ALL. I have also had the USC admissions dream. What weird hive mind crap is this?!  ?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 3, 2019)

@dorkydiana @princessjasmine love the Paris and NY ideas! I’ve been wanting to travel more. I might jump on the bandwagon and go somewhere too!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 3, 2019)

amlena said:


> I ran around Disneyland all day for Adventureland Day. It was super effective as a distraction. Buuuuut now I'm home. Staring at my laptop.
> 
> ALSO. Y'ALL. I have also had the USC admissions dream. What weird hive mind crap is this?!  ?



Me. Tooooo. Last night. Woke up several times and thought it was real. I was packing to leave icy slippery shivering cloudy gray Montreal and everything.


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 3, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> @dorkydiana @princessjasmine love the Paris and NY ideas! I’ve been wanting to travel more. I might jump on the bandwagon and go somewhere too!



Do it!! Find something that you’ve been wanting to do, and follow that. I felt so much anxiety last week, and planning for this has removed a weight off my shoulders.


----------



## Mike Cho (Mar 4, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Me. Tooooo. Last night. Woke up several times and thought it was real. I was packing to leave icy slippery shivering cloudy gray Montreal and everything.



Same dream haha! I think it shows how much we all care and how bad we want this. Best of luck to all of us in these last few moments of hope.


----------



## amlena (Mar 4, 2019)

Welp. It's a big fat nothing for me. Anyone get anything?


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 4, 2019)

0


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 4, 2019)

I didn’t see anything but when I checked social media I didn’t see anything either, so maybe they didn’t send anything this weekend?


----------



## amlena (Mar 4, 2019)

Me if I have to wait another week: 







I just want a definitive answer at this point.


----------



## WriterK90 (Mar 4, 2019)

How long were the accepted applicants given to pay the fee/accept the offer? Two weeks? There was a high number of acceptances here last week... So it's more likely that they sent it all out during those three days. Any acceptances now are from spots opening up, which isn't too likely. Just my guess.


----------



## Operator (Mar 4, 2019)

amlena said:


> Welp. It's a big fat nothing for me. Anyone get anything?


Nope =(


----------



## citynugget (Mar 4, 2019)

princessjasmine said:


> I’m gonna study in New York for the summer if I don’t get in. Similar mindset, I think it’s a good idea to have something positive to look forward to instead. It helps with the dissapointment and anxiety!




Lmk if you need a room. I’m subletting my room in NYC from April to August


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 4, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> How long were the accepted applicants given to pay the fee/accept the offer? Two weeks? There was a high number of acceptances here last week... So it's more likely that they sent it all out during those three days. Any acceptances now are from spots opening up, which isn't too likely. Just my guess.


I’m not sure about this only because other programs at USC still haven’t sent out notifications. I also would still assume they’d send out people who are wait listed before then, plus a two week turnaround would be insanely quick.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 4, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> How long were the accepted applicants given to pay the fee/accept the offer? Two weeks? There was a high number of acceptances here last week... So it's more likely that they sent it all out during those three days. Any acceptances now are from spots opening up, which isn't too likely. Just my guess.



That would be....so depressing. But also sounds right at this point ☹️


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 4, 2019)

give it one more hour y’all theyll start rolling at 7AM PST like it did last week....just watch because there’s NO WAY they released ALL 32 in one day like literally no way


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 4, 2019)

What time did those accepted check their portal?

Also I can't help imagining a new scribe for the department running around with the letters then tripping on his toga and all the letters fall everywhere and that's why we haven't gotten them yet


----------



## WriterK90 (Mar 4, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> That would be....so depressing. But also sounds right at this point ☹


Yeah it sucks.  Even looking back at the docs, all the acceptances recorded here were in a span of three days, not two weekends. Except one in 2017. A single person got their acceptance a week early than the rest. There may be more that just didn't add theirs to the google docs though. I haven't reread the past forums. There's still hope, I just don't think we'll see a mass of acceptances released like last week.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 4, 2019)

It’s weird because production hasn’t even heard of any waitlists yet. ?


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 4, 2019)

I think it might be time for me to accept the inevitable . Putting all my chips on my second pick, AFI!


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 4, 2019)

i wonder if i call usc and ask em straight up how many letters they’ve sent out and if there’s any more expected to go out if that’s appropriate or not....i wish i could ask on my behalf my status but nOooOooo that’s “taboo” smh


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 4, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> i wonder if i call usc and ask em straight up how many letters they’ve sent out and if there’s any more expected to go out if that’s appropriate or not....i wish i could ask on my behalf my status but nOooOooo that’s “taboo” smh


 Please call and ask omg


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 4, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Please call and ask omg


Someone has to at some point lol. I may do it later today when I go on my lunch break. Won’t hurt my chances if I’m already rejected


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 4, 2019)

i just wish i knew what i did wrong on the application like i know sometimes it’s just numbers but if that’s the case what could i have done better to be guaranteed a spot you know? i wonder if it’s my age or how embarrassing my cv is or were my samples actually garbage because i thought they were a hoot haha and i came from a great school in undergrad and i had wonderful letters of rec from esteemed individuals....idk man....this whole process has given me a few ulcers along the way lolz


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 4, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> How long were the accepted applicants given to pay the fee/accept the offer? Two weeks?



We actually have until like April, after the Admittance Day thing they do. 



BuddernScotch said:


> What time did those accepted check their portal?



Around this time last week, although it was when I woke up for the day, so it's impossible to know exactly when it was dropped. 



GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> It’s weird because production hasn’t even heard of any waitlists yet. ?



Yeah, that one is REALLY weirding me out, more so than the delay on the others. Usually, waitlist is sent out relatively soon after the acceptances...but it's been weeks over there. Maybe the early admittance letter release has something to do with it? IDK, that whole department has me topsy turvy this year.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 4, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> i wonder if i call usc and ask em straight up how many letters they’ve sent out and if there’s any more expected to go out if that’s appropriate or not....i wish i could ask on my behalf my status but nOooOooo that’s “taboo” smh



If it helps your state of mind to be proactive, go for it. But having directly witnessed years of this application release, I can 98% guarantee that all they will say is some form of "all letters are being released on a rolling basis." They might tell you acceptances are still being sent out, but that doesn't make it necessarily true. I would take anything they say with a grain of salt, honestly. They pretty much stick to a script here and, as frustrating as that might be (and it is, incredibly), from their perspective, I kinda get it. If you're being inundated by dozens if not hundreds of calls a day by people asking for an update, at a certain point, you'll just tell them what you think they want to hear, even if it's not completely accurate, just to get them off the line. 

Like I said, if it helps to have some comfort, there's no real harm in calling. Just don't put too much stock in what they might tell you. In my experience, it just leads to further disappointment.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 4, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> If it helps your state of mind to be proactive, go for it. But having directly witnessed years of this application release, I can 98% guarantee that all they will say is some form of "all letters are being released on a rolling basis." They might tell you acceptances are still being sent out, but that doesn't make it necessarily true. I would take anything they say with a grain of salt, honestly. They pretty much stick to a script here and, as frustrating as that might be (and it is, incredibly), from their perspective, I kinda get it. If you're being inundated by dozens if not hundreds of calls a day by people asking for an update, at a certain point, you'll just tell them what you think they want to hear, even if it's not completely accurate, just to get them off the line.



When your main boo doesn't call you back and you ask them what's up and all they say is : I HIT PPL UP ON A ROLLING BASIS... 

You get a haircut and go to a foreign country. Bye Canada. On a plane for a wedding and a funeral. :') 

The hope was nice while it lasted USC.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 4, 2019)

Nothing here either. I’m waiting for a rejection or potentially a waitlist at this point. I’m still hoping for AFI. Luckily I wasn’t sure which is my top choice, so let’s see where the chips lie. I hope it’s crazy and some shit goes down tomorrow though and there’s an acceptance landslide!


----------



## amlena (Mar 4, 2019)

Welp. Guess I just gotta wait to hear back from UCLA and Chapman at this point. I'm officially, for real this time, counting myself out for USC.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 4, 2019)

@amlena ?I hope you get it!


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 4, 2019)

citynugget said:


> Lmk if you need a room. I’m subletting my room in NYC from April to August



Thanks so much! I’m in the middle of trying 
 to figure out housing, I’ll def let you know


----------



## alanray (Mar 4, 2019)

I have just a tiny sliver of hope left for tomorrow because there actually were a couple of acceptances  posted last Tuesday so you never know... but after tomorrow then I'm counting myself out for real this time. Then I'm moving onto my #2 pick AFI (which I would still be more than happy with)


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 4, 2019)

had someone call for me because i was scared they’d know it’s me LOL they said that although yes some people did receive theirs they are still on a, drumroll please, a ROLLING BASIS and should continue on till mid march lol i mean we already knew this and i have a feeling that i’m gonna get rejected haha which sucks because it was the only program i applied to (family issues arose during the application period) so i guess i’ll see y’all come november! good luck to everyone and once again congrats to those who got in!!! <2+1


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 4, 2019)

In the spirit of keeping hope alive, a friend of mine who attends the USC Screenwriting program just let me know he didn’t get his notification until Mar 6th last year. ??‍♀️


----------



## amlena (Mar 4, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> In the spirit of keeping hope alive, a friend of mine who attends the USC Screenwriting program just let me know he didn’t get his notification until Mar 6th last year. ??‍♀️



I think they all went out pretty late last year, though.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm surprised that there hasn't been a mention of any further acceptances on social media. Either that or I'm not looking in the right places.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 4, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> I'm surprised that there hasn't been a mention of any further acceptances on social media. Either that or I'm not looking in the right places.


That’s honestly why I’m so skeptical. I would expect a larger number of people to post and I’ve been checking daily ??‍♀️??


----------



## mooo (Mar 4, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> I'm surprised that there hasn't been a mention of any further acceptances on social media. Either that or I'm not looking in the right places.



Hey you guys!  Longtime lurker here.  I want to bring hope--I just got in today, and my letter was dated March 4, so they could be trickling in this week!  Remember folks from last week heard on Tuesday.  Also, and this is very strange, I didn't get an email to check my portal, I just got an email with an acceptance letter that came straight from admissions@cinema.usc.edu 

To further break from convention, my email came at 1pm today.  They obey no rules over at USC!  If any of you are pulling your hair out like I was until today, just want to say it's not over yet!  Be kind to yourself while you wait.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 4, 2019)

mooo said:


> Hey you guys!  Longtime lurker here.  I want to bring hope--I just got in today, and my letter was dated March 4, so they could be trickling in this week!  Remember folks from last week heard on Tuesday.  Also, and this is very strange, I didn't get an email to check my portal, I just got an email with an acceptance letter that came straight from admissions@cinema.usc.edu
> 
> To further break from convention, my email came at 1pm today.  They obey no rules over at USC!  If any of you are pulling your hair out like I was until today, just want to say it's not over yet!  Be kind to yourself while you wait.


THEY DON'T OBEY OUR RULES OF LOGIC!!!


----------



## amlena (Mar 4, 2019)

mooo said:


> Hey you guys!  Longtime lurker here.  I want to bring hope--I just got in today, and my letter was dated March 4, so they could be trickling in this week!  Remember folks from last week heard on Tuesday.  Also, and this is very strange, I didn't get an email to check my portal, I just got an email with an acceptance letter that came straight from admissions@cinema.usc.edu
> 
> To further break from convention, my email came at 1pm today.  They obey no rules over at USC!  If any of you are pulling your hair out like I was until today, just want to say it's not over yet!  Be kind to yourself while you wait.



GOD BLESS YOU AND CONGRATS 

_uses necromancy to bring Hope back to life... albeit in a zombified form_


----------



## alanray (Mar 4, 2019)

mooo said:


> Hey you guys!  Longtime lurker here.  I want to bring hope--I just got in today, and my letter was dated March 4, so they could be trickling in this week!  Remember folks from last week heard on Tuesday.  Also, and this is very strange, I didn't get an email to check my portal, I just got an email with an acceptance letter that came straight from admissions@cinema.usc.edu
> 
> To further break from convention, my email came at 1pm today.  They obey no rules over at USC!  If any of you are pulling your hair out like I was until today, just want to say it's not over yet!  Be kind to yourself while you wait.


Yoooooo congratulations! Best of luck to you. Thanks for the heads up. There might be a wave coming in soon!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 4, 2019)

mooo said:


> Hey you guys!  Longtime lurker here.  I want to bring hope--I just got in today, and my letter was dated March 4, so they could be trickling in this week!  Remember folks from last week heard on Tuesday.  Also, and this is very strange, I didn't get an email to check my portal, I just got an email with an acceptance letter that came straight from admissions@cinema.usc.edu
> 
> To further break from convention, my email came at 1pm today.  They obey no rules over at USC!  If any of you are pulling your hair out like I was until today, just want to say it's not over yet!  Be kind to yourself while you wait.


Congrats ?


----------



## DylanR (Mar 4, 2019)

Who let the dogs out?? Who? Who?


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 4, 2019)

mooo said:


> Hey you guys!  Longtime lurker here.  I want to bring hope--I just got in today, and my letter was dated March 4, so they could be trickling in this week!  Remember folks from last week heard on Tuesday.  Also, and this is very strange, I didn't get an email to check my portal, I just got an email with an acceptance letter that came straight from admissions@cinema.usc.edu
> 
> To further break from convention, my email came at 1pm today.  They obey no rules over at USC!  If any of you are pulling your hair out like I was until today, just want to say it's not over yet!  Be kind to yourself while you wait.


 suddenly i am back from the dead and i just want to say i love u bless ur soul and a big congrats to u


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 4, 2019)

mooo said:


> Hey you guys! They obey no rules over at USC!



They got to put that on their goddamn masthead. 

And congrats!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 4, 2019)

Also @mooo, you gave me hope in another way: got my acceptance packet in the mail today, and it included nothing about scholarships or financial info and the like. Well the rational part of my brain figured it could be top early for them to announce that, the irrational part began go despair that I was looked over, and would receive no aid. Knowing that letters are still 100% going out probably does mean scholarships haven't been finalized yet, or at least that is what I am telling myself. In any case, I will echo the rest of this thread: god bless you!


----------



## amlena (Mar 4, 2019)

Actual footage of all of us running back to this thread after swearing up and down that we've given up hope:


----------



## mooo (Mar 4, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Also @mooo, you gave me hope in another way: got my acceptance packet in the mail today, and it included nothing about scholarships or financial info and the like. Well the rational part of my brain figured it could be top early for them to announce that, the irrational part began go despair that I was looked over, and would receive no aid. Knowing that letters are still 100% going out probably does mean scholarships haven't been finalized yet, or at least that is what I am telling myself. In any case, I will echo the rest of this thread: god bless you!



So glad to be a voice of encouragement friends.  Also @Septopus7 I do think too early.  I applied for aid and no word.  In fact, I still don't have anything in my portal!  It's a little disconcerting but I made SURE the email wasn't fake.


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 4, 2019)

mooo said:


> In fact, I still don't have anything in my portal!  It's a little disconcerting but I made SURE the email wasn't fake.



what the hell is going on in the usc admissions office?? lolol this whole process seems like a mess omg


----------



## StarChild (Mar 4, 2019)

@mooo thanks for bringing back hope and congratulations! 
For the rest of us, yay! Here’s to a Tuesday celebration


----------



## citynugget (Mar 4, 2019)

I got into FSU so I've been applying to internships to pass the time. Still killing me. Also congrats @mooo !!!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 4, 2019)

citynugget said:


> I got into FSU so I've been applying to internships to pass the time. Still killing me. Also congrats @mooo !!!


Congratulations about FSU! Yay!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 4, 2019)

mooo said:


> So glad to be a voice of encouragement friends.  Also @Septopus7 I do think too early.  I applied for aid and no word.  In fact, I still don't have anything in my portal!  It's a little disconcerting but I made SURE the email wasn't fake.



First week it was no email, but letter in portal. Now, it's nothing in portal but got it in the email...pick a lane, USC!

And the only reason for my worry really was the fact that the admissions person told me that scholarship information would be included as part of the acceptance packet that was sent out...hoping she was just wrong about that. Will find out when I give them another ring tomorrow. .


----------



## Operator (Mar 5, 2019)

amlena said:


> Actual footage of all of us running back to this thread after swearing up and down that we've given up hope:


for real!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 5, 2019)

Nothing for me today :/


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 5, 2019)

anyone got anything?


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 5, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> anyone got anything?


Nada. I’m wondering if they will send anything out during the remainder of this week or wait until the weekend


----------



## StarChild (Mar 5, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Nada. I’m wondering if they will send anything out during the remainder of this week or wait until the weekend


Same-


----------



## alanray (Mar 5, 2019)

Nothing


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 6, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> - idk I got asked for some documents for financial aid, but it was a long while ago. Maybe they just didn’t see the notification. I def haven’t heard anything positive or negative, so I don’t think the paperwork request matters. I’m domestic though so maybe it’s different for international students. ?‍♀️


I just got an email for this today. I think it’s because I submitted my fafsa though :/ Got excited for nothing.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 6, 2019)

Isabellagrcia said:


> I just got an email for this today. I think it’s because I submitted my fafsa though :/ Got excited for nothing.


My heart skipped a beat when I read the first part of your post. “I just got an email...”. I really need a break from this thread


----------



## StarChild (Mar 6, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> My heart skipped a beat when I read the first part of your post. “I just got an email...”. I really need a break from this thread


Same. I keep thinking I’ll stop checking or give up hope, but apparently I will if I get the rejection letter.


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 6, 2019)

it’s come to the point where i consistently dream of getting an email and every time i go to open it i’m stuck or paralyzed and i’m unable to do so....then i wake up and i’m faced with utter disappointment (this has been happening every night for the past two weeks around 2:30AM, 5:00AM, and 7:00AM i-)


----------



## StarChild (Mar 6, 2019)

@dorkydiana that’s awful!  I started having the dreams too but it’s more like I’m sure I’m in that there will be an email- then I wake up and either make myself not check or I check and there’s nothing. ?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 6, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> it’s come to the point where i consistently dream of getting an email and every time i go to open it i’m stuck or paralyzed and i’m unable to do so....then i wake up and i’m faced with utter disappointment (this has been happening every night for the past two weeks around 2:30AM, 5:00AM, and 7:00AM i-)



Oh no :'( that's literally me for the past 3 years. But now I'm in another country just got my hair dyed (took 6 hours and I kept falling asleep because of jet lag) and ate enough street food to feed 10 villages!


----------



## blap (Mar 6, 2019)

18 members seems... less than ideal.

EDITED: That is 18 members from ALL departments.


----------



## amlena (Mar 6, 2019)

Y'all, all my targeted ads lately have been about massages and stress management stuff. 

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## StarChild (Mar 6, 2019)

@amlena proof positive targeted ads work.  Send some my way! bwahahahaha


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 6, 2019)

@blap At this point, I think there's about 10 screenwriting applicants with acceptances who have reported onto the forum. Not quite a 1/3 of the total class, but very close.


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 6, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> My heart skipped a beat when I read the first part of your post. “I just got an email...”. I really need a break from this thread


Sorry!

But really, my you.usc account is taking a long time to load, and when the page loads for my decision status, it shows up as blank. Like a plain box. I feel like all this checking is making it glitch or something.


----------



## O. Wesley Nelson (Mar 6, 2019)

Maybe this isn't the time or place for this since many of us feel like we're on death row right now, but... what is your _dream project_? If you had total control over the story and the direction of the project, what sort of film/TV project would you bring to fruition?


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 6, 2019)

O. Wesley Nelson said:


> Maybe this isn't the time or place for this since many of us feel like we're on death row right now, but... what is your _dream project_? If you had total control over the story and the direction of the project, what sort of film/TV project would you bring to fruition?



adapted screenplay with a bit of a twist on herman melville’s benito cereno...and have jordan peele direct it


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 7, 2019)

O. Wesley Nelson said:


> Maybe this isn't the time or place for this since many of us feel like we're on death row right now, but... what is your _dream project_? If you had total control over the story and the direction of the project, what sort of film/TV project would you bring to fruition?



Honestly, I’d want to write and direct a movie musical. ? But I really enjoy telling stories about female friendships and non-romantic love.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 7, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> adapted screenplay with a bit of a twist on herman melville’s benito cereno...and have jordan peele direct it



You would have a slam dunk with Jordan Peele immediately. Guys a fricken genius.


----------



## Sean.jones (Mar 7, 2019)

O. Wesley Nelson said:


> Maybe this isn't the time or place for this since many of us feel like we're on death row right now, but... what is your _dream project_? If you had total control over the story and the direction of the project, what sort of film/TV project would you bring to fruition?





O. Wesley Nelson said:


> Maybe this isn't the time or place for this since many of us feel like we're on death row right now, but... what is your _dream project_? If you had total control over the story and the direction of the project, what sort of film/TV project would you bring to fruition?



Mine would be a superhero series, nothing from marvel or DC, but my own independent heroes with different abilities and techniques.


----------



## AkilRashad (Mar 7, 2019)

O. Wesley Nelson said:


> Maybe this isn't the time or place for this since many of us feel like we're on death row right now, but... what is your _dream project_? If you had total control over the story and the direction of the project, what sort of film/TV project would you bring to fruition?


a film about The Haitian Revolution, a Frank Matthews biopic, an adaptation of anything by Cormac McCarthy, and. . .I know the superhero thing is oversaturated but I would love to see Static Shock brought to screen.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 7, 2019)

O. Wesley Nelson said:


> Maybe this isn't the time or place for this since many of us feel like we're on death row right now, but... what is your _dream project_? If you had total control over the story and the direction of the project, what sort of film/TV project would you bring to fruition?



My absolute dream project, providing things like the adaptation rights, were not owned by a particular studio and providing I had the budget and time to make it absolutely perfect, I would say that my dream project is a stage musical of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. There's something about the absurdity of the story and the British humor of the novels that lends itself to an over the top musical performance. 

Outside of that, I have a few horror scripts I have been tinkering with and I would probably try to make one of those.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 7, 2019)

AkilRashad said:


> a film about The Haitian Revolution, a Frank Matthews biopic, an adaptation of anything by Cormac McCarthy, and. . .I know the superhero thing is oversaturated but I would love to see Static Shock brought to screen.


Static Shock is sooooo good.  Although I'm annoyed that right after you mentioned that, the theme song from the animated series appeared in my brain and I'm sure it won't leave for the next few days.


----------



## Sean.jones (Mar 7, 2019)

AkilRashad said:


> a film about The Haitian Revolution, a Frank Matthews biopic, an adaptation of anything by Cormac McCarthy, and. . .I know the superhero thing is oversaturated but I would love to see Static Shock brought to screen.



Didn’t they come out with a shirt about static?


----------



## Sean.jones (Mar 7, 2019)

Sean.jones said:


> Didn’t they come out with a shirt about static?



Sorry *Short


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 7, 2019)

hey is anyone elses you.sc having difficulty loading or is that just me


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 7, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> hey is anyone elses you.sc having difficulty loading or is that just me


i tried on both mobile and desktop and it's like not loading ugh


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 7, 2019)

it literally looks like this i-


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 7, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> hey is anyone elses you.sc having difficulty loading or is that just me


I was JUST about to ask! I am also! My decision status takes forever to load and then it’s blank.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 7, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> it literally looks like this i-


Same!


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 7, 2019)

i think the site has gotten fed up with the amount of times i've been checking it and is now punishing me for it


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 7, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> I was JUST about to ask! I am also! My decision status takes forever to load and then it’s blank.


omg


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 7, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> i think the site has gotten fed up with the amount of times i've been checking it and is now punishing me for it


Or maybe we can say it’s a good sign? ?‍♀️


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 7, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Or maybe we can say it’s a good sign? ?‍♀️


i mean let's hope ?


----------



## AkilRashad (Mar 7, 2019)

Sean.jones said:


> Didn’t they come out with a shirt about static?


It was a fan-made short


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 7, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Or maybe we can say it’s a good sign? ?‍♀️


Mine is doing the same thing


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 7, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Same!


wait how long has yours been like that because it literally just happened because when I checked at like 8AM it was working


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 7, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> wait how long has yours been like that because it literally just happened because when I checked at like 8AM it was working



It worked for me this morning, but I tried it a few minutes ago and that’s what happened!


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 7, 2019)

also side note someone got into production like on monday which is two weeks after the initial batch meaning the rolling basis may actually be true haha


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 7, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> wait how long has yours been like that because it literally just happened because when I checked at like 8AM it was working


Mine was also working as recently as an hour ago. Now though....now my hopes are starting to peak


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 7, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Mine was also working as recently as an hour ago. Now though....now my hopes are starting to peak


same i-


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 7, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> also side note someone got into production like on monday which is two weeks after the initial batch meaning the rolling basis may actually be true haha


Yeah, I called over there and asked the student there “ok, real talk, so I still have a chance?” And she was like “yes. I get it, I was crazy too. You still have a few weeks. Don’t worry.” So that was nice!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 7, 2019)

This is all I’m getting


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 7, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> This is all I’m gettingView attachment 1109


Same


----------



## StarChild (Mar 7, 2019)

Mine is the blank page @Cody Young has too. I’m hoping it’s a good sign


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 7, 2019)

lol false alarm...it loaded and im still garbage


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 7, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> lol false alarm...it loaded and im still garbage



Also same ?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 7, 2019)

I’m not checking so I can have 5 minutes of success. It’s the little things


----------



## Sean.jones (Mar 7, 2019)

AkilRashad said:


> It was a fan-made short



Ohhhh, okay.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 7, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Also same ?


Samesies


----------



## StarChild (Mar 7, 2019)

And so the 5 minutes passed. 
Same. Le sigh.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 7, 2019)

For movies- I’d want to work on a large female driven comedy in the vein of bridesmaids. Paul Feig would be awesome to work with. Oh- or Christopher Guest on a very out there comedy. 

Strangely, I normally do drama, but I’m feeling this right now


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 7, 2019)

Unrelated interesting news, it looks like we have almost doubled the amount of thread pages for the same topic as last year  (25 vs 13). I guess that speaks to everyone’s anxiety lol


----------



## StarChild (Mar 7, 2019)

Lol hopefully also speaks to the earlier acceptances. I’d hate to think we’re all just that much more anxious. At least we clearly care!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 7, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Unrelated interesting news, it looks like we have almost doubled the amount of thread pages for the same topic as last year  (25 vs 13). I guess that speaks to everyone’s anxiety lol


Now I’m down the rabbit hole of looking at last year’s applicants shared materials. 
Just curious, any of you accepted individuals willing to share any of your work from this time around?


----------



## ahdumb (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey folks! I've relied on your info and updates across multiple threads this year so I thought I would contribute some news: I just got a waitlist email. Nothing, however, has posted to my yousc. No clue what this means about the ongoing dispersement of acceptance notifications, but figured you all would be interested.

Chins up, everybody. <3


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 7, 2019)

ahdumb said:


> Hey folks! I've relied on your info and updates across multiple threads this year so I thought I would contribute some news: I just got a waitlist email. Nothing, however, has posted to my yousc. No clue what this means about the ongoing dispersement of acceptance notifications, but figured you all would be interested.
> 
> Chins up, everybody. <3


so many things:


congrats!
when did u get the email? like day/time?
could u by any chance post a screenshot of what the letter looks like


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 7, 2019)

ahdumb said:


> Hey folks! I've relied on your info and updates across multiple threads this year so I thought I would contribute some news: I just got a waitlist email. Nothing, however, has posted to my yousc. No clue what this means about the ongoing dispersement of acceptance notifications, but figured you all would be interested.
> 
> Chins up, everybody. <3


I’m not sure if this is a precedent, one where they start sending out waitlist notifications before all of the acceptance notifications or if perhaps all the acceptance notifications have already been sent out and no one here received one outside of the initial batch. Curious indeed. Then again, that could all be conjecture on my end. I just assume that most places send out all the acceptances before waitlists.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh wow, a waitlister for Screenwriting. A rare site amongst this department, for some reason. Congrats though, @ahdumb!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 7, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Now I’m down the rabbit hole of looking at last year’s applicants shared materials.
> Just curious, any of you accepted individuals willing to share any of your work from this time around?



I promised myself years ago, when I first started this process, that if I got into the program, I would share my application portfolio to everyone here. I intend to keep my promise. As a desperate applicant, it was something I always looked for, and was disappointed to see so little of online. So be the change I want to be, I guess. Stay tuned.


----------



## jaweber2010 (Mar 7, 2019)

I just got waitlisted today. Anyone know what the odds of getting in off of the waitlist are?


----------



## jaweber2010 (Mar 7, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> when did u get the email? like day/time?
> could u by any chance post a screenshot of what the letter


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 7, 2019)

jaweber2010 said:


> I just got waitlisted today. Anyone know what the odds of getting in off of the waitlist are?



It's hard to say, really, because there's a ton of factors that are impossiblr to predict, since it depends ENTIRELY on whether or not the people chosen decline admission. Some years, I'm sure a good amount decline for various reasons (funding, other schools picking them, etc.) Other years, close to no one might. It really can't be predicted. Furthermore, no college really will tell you what rank on the waitlist you are currently on. You could be next in line, putting your chances pretty damn high at getting in (I'm sure at least one applicant will decline for some reason.) Or there could be 50 people in front of you, in which case your likelihood is approximately zero, as it would require the ENTIRE Screenwriting class to drop out, plus like a dozen other waitlists folk to do the same. Almost a statistic impossibility. 

Frankly, I wouldn't put too much stock into your chances, as much as you might want to. The variables are just too wild. I will say this though: you got wait listed. USC liked you. That's nothing to bat an eye at. If you really want to go to the university, getting waitlisted indicates you have a good shot of getting in at some point. Just gotta keep pushing that boulder up.


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 7, 2019)

so i just watched captain marvel and it was the happiest i’ve felt in a very long time and i gotta say i really needed that especially after all the angst i’ve been feeling with this whole process ?


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 8, 2019)

anyone got anything? i saw two waitlists on reddit dunno if it’s the same ones from here tho


----------



## StarChild (Mar 8, 2019)

Nothing here. Awaiting rejection can take a minute! Hoping for a twist ending though. 
I think the 2 that posted on reddit are actually 1 person that posted in 2 spots. IDK if they are the same person as here.


----------



## amlena (Mar 8, 2019)

Welp, after days of distracting myself, just checked my YouSC and still... nothing. If waitlist has already gone out, it looks like I'm just waiting for the straight-up rejection letter now.


----------



## alanray (Mar 8, 2019)

At this point I've already come to terms with the fact that I have been rejected. I have moved on. Just hoping for some other schools now. I've been trying to avoid coming to this site too much the last few days to assuage my anxiety over these apps but it's not helping too much lol. This thread doesn't make me anxious tho cuz I've already accepted it.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 8, 2019)

alanray said:


> At this point I've already come to terms with the fact that I have been rejected. I have moved on. Just hoping for some other schools now. I've been trying to avoid coming to this site too much the last few days to assuage my anxiety over these apps but it's not helping too much lol. This thread doesn't make me anxious tho cuz I've already accepted it.


Agree. I do want the closure though. And I gotta admit, I enjoy the banter on here, but honestly I think, mentally, I did better when I didn't search out who finds out when etc.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m still in limbo with USC production because I haven’t heard any waitlists. ?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 8, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> I’m still in limbo with USC production because I haven’t heard any waitlists. ?


I’m surprised they haven’t sent waitlists yet :/ Hopefully that’s a good sign for you.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 8, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I’m surprised they haven’t sent waitlists yet :/ Hopefully that’s a good sign for you.



I’m hoping! Prayers please ?


----------



## Mike Cho (Mar 8, 2019)

I saw someone said they were waitlisted on Facebook for screenwriting. But yeah, I’ve given up hope too. So now looking back all I can do is ask myself where I went wrong.
One thing that comes to mind. When I submitted my app, I called the office to ask when letters of rec were due. Some guy said they’re due one week after the application deadline and anything submitted after that date is disqualified. My last letter of was submitted two weeks after the deadline. Not sure if this was the reason I didn’t get in, but I don’t think it’s that serious a crime. What do you guys think? Anyone get in with a late letter of rec?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 8, 2019)

@Mike Cho I didn’t get in- but I think if they really liked your material they would still accept a late rec letter knowing that it’s not you it’s the recommended that was late.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 8, 2019)

Mike Cho said:


> I saw someone said they were waitlisted on Facebook for screenwriting. But yeah, I’ve given up hope too. So now looking back all I can do is ask myself where I went wrong.
> One thing that comes to mind. When I submitted my app, I called the office to ask when letters of rec were due. Some guy said they’re due one week after the application deadline and anything submitted after that date is disqualified. My last letter of was submitted two weeks after the deadline. Not sure if this was the reason I didn’t get in, but I don’t think it’s that serious a crime. What do you guys think? Anyone get in with a late letter of rec?



I did, although my letter wasn't quite as late as yours was. But my recommender didn't submit her letter in until about three days after the 15th deadline -- I had a whole freakout about it, which you might still be able to find somewhere here on this forum. I wished I got a response like yours from the admissions office! They just kept telling me the same "all material were due on the 15th, blah blah blah" shtick. Hearing that one week thing would have put months of nerves at ease! 

In any case, it (apparently) didn't make a difference for me. Honestly though, two weeks is a bit steep. My gut says it depends entirely on when they actually started reviewing the applications, and yours in particular -- if they started on yours within the first couple weeks and it didn't have a third letter, they might have disqualified you based on that. It's hard to say, and my gut says the University won't tell you if you were disqualified right out the gate or not. I know I was prepared to ask them this year if I didn't get in, but not sure if that is truly the best course at the end of the day (primarily because there's a 98% chance nothing will actually come from that line of questioning). All I can say is that being late with a letter is acceptable from my experience. *How* late is the question, and that I'm unsure of.


----------



## Mike Cho (Mar 8, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> @Mike Cho I didn’t get in- but I think if they really liked your material they would still accept a late rec letter knowing that it’s not you it’s the recommended that was late.



This was my initial thought, but of course that’s if they got to the materials which is the question. 




Septopus7 said:


> I did, although my letter wasn't quite as late as yours was. But my recommender didn't submit her letter in until about three days after the 15th deadline -- I had a whole freakout about it, which you might still be able to find somewhere here on this forum. I wished I got a response like yours from the admissions office! They just kept telling me the same "all material were due on the 15th, blah blah blah" shtick. Hearing that one week thing would have put months of nerves at ease!
> 
> In any case, it (apparently) didn't make a difference for me. Honestly though, two weeks is a bit steep. My gut says it depends entirely on when they actually started reviewing the applications, and yours in particular -- if they started on yours within the first couple weeks and it didn't have a third letter, they might have disqualified you based on that. It's hard to say, and my gut says the University won't tell you if you were disqualified right out the gate or not. I know I was prepared to ask them this year if I didn't get in, but not sure if that is truly the best course at the end of the day (primarily because there's a 98% chance nothing will actually come from that line of questioning). All I can say is that being late with a letter is acceptable from my experience. *How* late is the question, and that I'm unsure of.



I wasn’t sure when they started the review process, but I thought it was much later around the new year. The reason I didn’t take what that admissions guy said seriously was because of how like you pointed out, what one guy says is always different than if someone else answers the phone. So who knows, it was probably just a regular rejection. I will post my application materials to this site and hopefully get some feedback from whoever is willing. And ya I’ve heard you can ask them why you didn’t get in, but I too doubt anything will come of it and wouldn’t even know where to start.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 8, 2019)

@Mike Cho an admissions counselor would be your best bet. But I wouldn’t specifically ask about you. That’s listed as a nope on most school websites.  

I hope you have better luck with the other places you applied!


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 8, 2019)

so i see some ppl have given up hope and now i’m sad so i’m gonna give up as well i guess :/


----------



## StarChild (Mar 8, 2019)

@dorkydiana keep an ounce of hope, but look to whatever other school is also your favorite! ??


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 8, 2019)

They began 





Mike Cho said:


> This was my initial thought, but of course that’s if they got to the materials which is the question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They began review the 13th of December. At least, that's what I was told when I called on the 14th because I had uploaded all my material but failed to click a "confirm" button after trying to submit (it was a whole thing. I cried for an hour with the usc staff over the phone). I was somehow allowed to submit the material anyway. But I'm not sure if they even read it as they started a day before I called. I think they did, though, but I'm just not what they're looking for. 

I slightly regret putting 80% of my effort into USC app because now my first choice is UCLA, after digging a bit deeper and perhaps some biased thinking as USC had already sent out their acceptances, unless the "rolling basis" thing is actually true which this year it doesn't really seem like...


----------



## jaweber2010 (Mar 8, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> anyone got anything? i saw two waitlists on reddit dunno if it’s the same ones from here tho


I was one of those waitlists on here and I didn't post anything on reddit, though I do follow the screenwriting subreddit.


----------



## jaweber2010 (Mar 8, 2019)

Also has anyone run into any issues with electronic delivery of transcripts through Parchment? I sent my transcript to them and have a delivery confirmation through Parchment, but got an email from the head of admissions saying that they never received my official transcript. I'm hoping that they're reviewing the application for full entry, so fingers crossed there.


----------



## theeff (Mar 8, 2019)

jaweber2010 said:


> Also has anyone run into any issues with electronic delivery of transcripts through Parchment? I sent my transcript to them and have a delivery confirmation through Parchment, but got an email from the head of admissions saying that they never received my official transcript. I'm hoping that they're reviewing the application for full entry, so fingers crossed there.



I had this issue--I had to call three or four different times. Apparently they thought I was two different people because my transcripts had my middle initial and my application had my full middle name. It got sorted out, but some of the admissions staff voiced their displeasure. If you're on the waitlist, it can't have been too much of an issue... but I'd contact them ASAP and get it sorted out, assuming they are still doing rolling admissions/if you're at the top of the waitlist.


----------



## jaweber2010 (Mar 8, 2019)

theeff said:


> I had this issue--I had to call three or four different times. Apparently they thought I was two different people because my transcripts had my middle initial and my application had my full middle name. It got sorted out, but some of the admissions staff voiced their displeasure. If you're on the waitlist, it can't have been too much of an issue... but I'd contact them ASAP and get it sorted out, assuming they are still doing rolling admissions/if you're at the top of the waitlist.


The admissions guy was actually really nice about it in the email. He just told me to call him personally as soon as I have confirmation of delivery, but it doesn't reflect well when you're application isn't put together correctly.


----------



## theeff (Mar 8, 2019)

jaweber2010 said:


> The admissions guy was actually really nice about it in the email. He just told me to call him personally as soon as I have confirmation of delivery, but it doesn't reflect well when you're application isn't put together correctly.



This was back in November for me; I wasn't talking to the head of the department, I was just calling "admissions" in general to double check everything was okay--I had a gut feeling something was off--so I think the people I spoke with were the ones digging around trying to find my transcript. I didn't blame them for being less than thrilled.
As long as you sent the transcripts, I have to believe you won't be penalized! Once they're out of your hands, there's a limit to what you can control.


----------



## Operator (Mar 9, 2019)

This was posted on YouSC today. 
*Notice:  You.usc will be down for maintenance on Sunday, March 10, 2019 from 12:01 am – 2:00 am.*


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey everyone: so I finally got a spare moment to post my application portfolio from this year. You can find and read my samples through my application page here. You have to be signed in to access it though, so keep that in mind.

Admitted Without Interview - USC - Writing for the Screen and Television 2019

I hope it can be of help to some of you. Or, at the very least, be a source of inspiration for how you don't have to be the writing equivalent of a rocket scientist to get in. I wrote a whole diatribe about it on the application itself but, to sum it up: nothing I submitted was all that exemplary, and had a handful of things that, in theory, should have had my application thrown out (like the last two years.) But the fact I still got in despite that should show that this is something attainable. I wish I could give you the answer on how to attain it, I really do, but frankly I don't know either. But don't give up folks. It's the stupid, stubborn ones that end up being successful in this silly industry.


----------



## Michaelo (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey all, this is my first time posting here. I thought I would share a bit of hope by letting you know that I was notified of my acceptance by email on Friday (I'm Australian, so it would have been Thursday, 7 March US time). I'd given up all hope of being accepted and was just waiting for my rejection letter. Fingers crossed that more acceptances/wait lists keep trickling through. 

As someone who lives on the other side of the world and has never set foot in California, I'm incredibly excited and daunted by what lies ahead. Any advice on how to make the most of my time in the program and how to survive living in LA would be greatly appreciated. I'm particularly interested in any tips on where to live in LA (I'd be looking for all the usual, maybe unobtainable, features: cheap, safe, close enough to Uni) and how to get around the city - when I look on google maps, things don't look too far from each other, but it tells me I'll be spending hours on public transport? Is it worth buying a cheap car, or does traffic rule that option out entirely? I thought Sydney was hard to get around, but I'm starting to feel like LA is a whole different kettle of fish. Also, any international students, do you have any tips on which VIsa to apply for and approximate processing time? From my brief research, it looks like I won't be able to work off campus unless the work is directly related to the program.

Anyway, I hope this message brings a bit of hope to your weekends. My application was by no means perfect and I didn't think in a million years that I'd be accepted. Wishing you all get the same good news and looking forward to seeing those who have been accepted on campus!


----------



## amlena (Mar 9, 2019)

Michaelo said:


> Hey all, this is my first time posting here. I thought I would share a bit of hope by letting you know that I was notified of my acceptance by email on Friday (I'm Australian, so it would have been Thursday, 7 March US time). I'd given up all hope of being accepted and was just waiting for my rejection letter. Fingers crossed that more acceptances/wait lists keep trickling through.
> 
> As someone who lives on the other side of the world and has never set foot in California, I'm incredibly excited and daunted by what lies ahead. Any advice on how to make the most of my time in the program and how to survive living in LA would be greatly appreciated. I'm particularly interested in any tips on where to live in LA (I'd be looking for all the usual, maybe unobtainable, features: cheap, safe, close enough to Uni) and how to get around the city - when I look on google maps, things don't look too far from each other, but it tells me I'll be spending hours on public transport? Is it worth buying a cheap car, or does traffic rule that option out entirely? I thought Sydney was hard to get around, but I'm starting to feel like LA is a whole different kettle of fish. Also, any international students, do you have any tips on which VIsa to apply for and approximate processing time? From my brief research, it looks like I won't be able to work off campus unless the work is directly related to the program.
> 
> Anyway, I hope this message brings a bit of hope to your weekends. My application was by no means perfect and I didn't think in a million years that I'd be accepted. Wishing you all get the same good news and looking forward to seeing those who have been accepted on campus!




OOOOOOOO CHILD. Okay. The LA low-down. First of all, the triple threat of cheap, safe, and close to campus is nigh-impossible. Your best bet is to go through the USC off-campus housing that's available to graduate students. Even then, I know current grad students that have had to deal with break-ins and the like. It's the reality of LA, especially when you're downtown. That being said, the immediate areas around campus are a lot safer than they used to be.

Now, LA public transport. Buses. Just... don't. The Metrolink is okay, depending on where you're trying to go. Amtrak is okay, business class is lit on the Pacific Surfliner line, which helps if you want to visit Orange County or go down to San Diego. Did y'all know that they serve snacks and wine to business class in the afternoon?! Found that out when I went to San Diego Comic Con for work last year. 10/10 recommend.

If you ask any SoCal resident how long it is to get somewhere, the answer will almost always be "About 20 minutes". This is lie. Do not believe it. LA traffic is insane. I think the only place I've ever been that had it beat was downtown Seattle. Anyway. For example, I live approximately 25 miles from USC in north Orange County. During morning traffic, it would easily take me 90 minutes to get to campus... assuming no accidents. It took me 2 hours and 15 minutes to get to Westwood for my UCLA interview on a Thursday. I left at 8am and was still a little late for my 10am check-in time. So an extra 10 miles took an additional 45 minutes to drive.

With all that being said. because public transportation is such shit, you really can't be an LA local and not have a car, or at least access to a car. If you can't afford to buy one or don't want the hassle of owning your own car, it might be a good idea to find a roommate and share a car? Or, you can become a member of a car sharing service like ZipCar, which a lot of my friends did for undergrad. 

Other things... Griffith Observatory is cool and worth the trip. LACMA is also very cool (and free general admission the second Tuesday of every month). Hollywood (the city) is a piece of crap. Just look at the sign and move on - it's falling apart and no one famous hangs out in Hollywood anymore, so it's really just a bunch of cracked stars on the ground and walkways that smell like pee. The famous people are all in Malibu and Calabasas and areas where it isn't crap. The Broad Museum is a little overrated and you only get like 30 seconds in the Infinity mirror room but it is kind of trippy. The best coffee is at Rubies + Diamonds. Don't go to bars/clubs that have cover fees, they aren't worth it when there are so many cool places that don't have a cover. But also be prepared to pay like $16 for a cocktail because... LA. 

Other than that, my nightlife knowledge centers mostly around Anaheim because... I go to Disneyland a lot (fun tip that won't be relevant once Star Wars land opens: Tuesdays are the least crowded day!)


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 10, 2019)

Michaelo said:


> Hey all, this is my first time posting here. I thought I would share a bit of hope by letting you know that I was notified of my acceptance by email on Friday (I'm Australian, so it would have been Thursday, 7 March US time). I'd given up all hope of being accepted and was just waiting for my rejection letter. Fingers crossed that more acceptances/wait lists keep trickling through.
> 
> As someone who lives on the other side of the world and has never set foot in California, I'm incredibly excited and daunted by what lies ahead. Any advice on how to make the most of my time in the program and how to survive living in LA would be greatly appreciated. I'm particularly interested in any tips on where to live in LA (I'd be looking for all the usual, maybe unobtainable, features: cheap, safe, close enough to Uni) and how to get around the city - when I look on google maps, things don't look too far from each other, but it tells me I'll be spending hours on public transport? Is it worth buying a cheap car, or does traffic rule that option out entirely? I thought Sydney was hard to get around, but I'm starting to feel like LA is a whole different kettle of fish. Also, any international students, do you have any tips on which VIsa to apply for and approximate processing time? From my brief research, it looks like I won't be able to work off campus unless the work is directly related to the program.
> 
> Anyway, I hope this message brings a bit of hope to your weekends. My application was by no means perfect and I didn't think in a million years that I'd be accepted. Wishing you all get the same good news and looking forward to seeing those who have been accepted on campus!



Wow, this is the first time that whole "Rolling Admission" promise turns out to be an actual thing outside of the first couple weekends or so...three weeks in and still more accepted people? Crazy! But congrats!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Unrelated interesting news, it looks like we have almost doubled the amount of thread pages for the same topic as last year  (25 vs 13). I guess that speaks to everyone’s anxiety lol


The site is WAY more active than last year. This is good. I think the built in Application Tracker is helping draw more people in.


----------



## WriterK90 (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah I have a feeling that the new site update plus how active this forum is compared to previous years, even if it was due to anticipation/anxiety, drew in a lot more attention from anyone who googled USC and found themselves here.


----------



## amlena (Mar 10, 2019)

Is the portal still down for anyone else?


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 10, 2019)

amlena said:


> Is the portal still down for anyone else?



It was for me and then wasn't and now is again lol. Just send me my rejection already!


----------



## amlena (Mar 10, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> It was for me and then wasn't and now is again lol. Just send me my rejection already!


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 10, 2019)

amlena said:


> Is the portal still down for anyone else?



I can login, but “decision status” and “check financial aid” are frozen/won’t load for me.


----------



## irickardow101 (Mar 10, 2019)

princessjasmine said:


> I can login, but “decision status” and “check financial aid” are frozen/won’t load for me.




They are doing maintenance on the website today. The website should be back up tomorrow.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm really surprised the "rolling basis" thing is true too. I think they want the possibility open but sometimes don't use it? Who knows. I'd like to find out some day for curiosity's sake.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

My portal won't load - Anyone get a rejection (or acceptance or waitlist) today? I'm wondering if maybe it's flooded with people checking and actually having something there-


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 11, 2019)

M


Cdemon said:


> My portal won't load - Anyone get a rejection (or acceptance or waitlist) today? I'm wondering if maybe it's flooded with people checking and actually having something there-


Mine wouldn’t yesterday either.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

@GoAndLoveSomeMore yeah, mine was spotty yesterday. Maybe it's just glitchy after their update. THANKS!


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 11, 2019)

My portal hasn’t loaded since yesterday around 7pm :/


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 11, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> @GoAndLoveSomeMore yeah, mine was spotty yesterday. Maybe it's just glitchy after their update. THANKS!



Can you login, or is it stuck on decision status?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

princessjasmine said:


> Can you login, or is it stuck on decision status?


Mine is stuck on decision status, and all other options. It logs in very slowly and then nothing works.


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 11, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Mine is stuck on decision status, and all other options. It logs in very slowly and then nothing works.



For me all the other tabs work except review financial aid and decision status. Maybe they’re uploading our decisions, who knows?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

@princessjasmine You know what you're right. Earlier nothing worked, but I was also on my phone, right now, on a computer, everything but those two work for me. And yes, if they are loading all the last letters it could take a minute. Awaiting rejection has never been so fun  Yay groups!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 11, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Mine is stuck on decision status, and all other options. It logs in very slowly and then nothing works.



Same!


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 11, 2019)

I think youSC is a sentient being that takes pleasure in confusing us. That's my most plausible answer


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> I think youSC is a sentient being that takes pleasure in confusing us. That's my most plausible answer


It seems true AI would have higher aspirations, but I guess everyone needs a hobby!


----------



## amlena (Mar 11, 2019)

I had nothing yesterday on YouSC, now it loaded just long enough for me to see there was no messages, then almost instantly went blank. 

So. Hope is dead again.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

amlena said:


> I had nothing yesterday on YouSC, now it loaded just long enough for me to see there was no messages, then almost instantly went blank.
> 
> So. Hope is dead again.



At least I know it’s likely an empty portal now. Wed will be much awaited. I hope they actually release and are readable! 

I’d say I know for sure anyway, but the last Thursday acceptance made me only 99% sure of my rejection.


----------



## snowingdrag (Mar 11, 2019)

Is everyone else's youSC still not working right?


----------



## amlena (Mar 11, 2019)

It loads for half a second, still has the no message line at the bottom, and then goes blank.


----------



## snowingdrag (Mar 11, 2019)

amlena said:


> It loads for half a second, still has the no message line at the bottom, and then goes blank.


same here


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

Same. Mine mostly won’t even load.


----------



## snowingdrag (Mar 11, 2019)

I want my rejection letter already jaja


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 11, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Same. Mine mostly won’t even load.



Mine is still frozen too from yesterday.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

Watching the production kids get waitlisted for spring is making me jelly!


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 11, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Watching the production kids get waitlisted for spring is making me jelly!



Yea at least they get an answer haha. I feel like I’ve gotten closure at this point, and sort of accepted a rejection and trying to go on to whatever’s next.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 11, 2019)

For your guy's sake, I hope you don't have to wait to find out your fate until like March twenty-something, like we did last year. 

That. Was. The. Worst.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 11, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> For your guy's sake, I hope you don't have to wait to find out your fate until like March twenty-something, like we did last year.
> 
> That. Was. The. Worst.


Yep. And the year before that too...


----------



## amlena (Mar 11, 2019)

Truly, in terms of my sanity levels, it doesn't matter anymore. Once the 15th hits it's a definite rejection from USC, but then the big UCLA wait begins...


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 11, 2019)

amlena said:


> Truly, in terms of my sanity levels, it doesn't matter anymore. Once the 15th hits it's a definite rejection from USC, but then the big UCLA wait begins...


What is up with UCLA cus I have no access to social media here and it's just radio silence ----- from the ucla thread... which is a mere 5 pages right now. And I am dying. DYING.


----------



## amlena (Mar 11, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> What is up with UCLA cus I have no access to social media here and it's just radio silence ----- from the ucla thread... which is a mere 5 pages right now. And I am dying. DYING.



I haven't seen any public posts on social media yet, but I'm not expecting anything until at least Friday, which is when Phyllis told me they'd probably be sending out notifications. Decisions were just made last week, so they're gonna need a few more days to process paperwork and everything. I wouldn't be surprised if no one hears anything until next Monday.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2019)

You guys killed USC's website? ?


----------



## TayTay (Mar 11, 2019)

Visiting from the Production side ❤️

Got in on the waitlist! Is production the only track that guarantees admission in spring if waitlisted?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

TayTay said:


> Visiting from the Production side ❤
> 
> Got in on the waitlist! Is production the only track that guarantees admission in spring if waitlisted?


Yeah- unfortunately  
CONGRATULATIONS to you though!!!!


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 11, 2019)

literally what the hell the site just doesn’t work at all can they just tell me i’ve been rejected so i can move on with my life lol like ????


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 12, 2019)

I haven't heard a damn thing but looking at this thread doesn't help me with my chances lolol. I got rejected from Stark already  but it's okay I still have UCLA and NYU to hear from!


----------



## saysraghav (Mar 12, 2019)

So I had lowkey hope up until now, that I'd get in. But just realized it's all gone when I felt my heart break rn. Can we create some playlists for this kinda hurt?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 12, 2019)

My portal is still down. Everyone else?


----------



## amlena (Mar 12, 2019)

Same as usual. It loads for a split second, says there's nothing, then goes blank. The cynic in me says it's still down because they're uploading all the rejection letters.


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 12, 2019)

in other news, if you want to feel better about ur rejection like i do i suggest reading the comments under lori loughlin’s posts and her daughters on instagram this indictment really made my morning hahahaha we love karma


----------



## Operator (Mar 12, 2019)

Well partially good news...USC admission office said I met all the admissions requirements, so my application was sent to SCA for their decision. SCA said all the decision will be out by some time next week.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm really curious if the financial aid page for the people already accepted says something other than "in review" ...


dorkydiana said:


> in other news, if you want to feel better about ur rejection like i do i suggest reading the comments under lori loughlin’s posts and her daughters on instagram this indictment really made my morning hahahaha we love karma


How crazy is that?? Like why don't we all just pay the rowing coach a million dollars -- then we're in.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 12, 2019)

Operator said:


> Well partially good news...USC admission office said I met all the admissions requirements, so my application was sent to SCA for their decision. SCA said all the decision will be out by some time next week.


Did you call them or how did you find this out? (I wasn’t questioning it but now I’m curious).

Also my portal has now loaded without disappearing once and there was nothing there. So maybe tomorrow is “rejection day.”


----------



## saysraghav (Mar 12, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Also my portal has now loaded without disappearing once and there was nothing there. So maybe tomorrow is “rejection day.”


Same!


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 12, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Did you call them or how did you find this out? (I wasn’t questioning it but now I’m curious).
> 
> Also my portal has now loaded without disappearing once and there was nothing there. So maybe tomorrow is “rejection day.”



That could definitely be the case, or the maintenance just took longer and we all wait for another couple weeks lol


----------



## Operator (Mar 12, 2019)

yes I called the main USC admissions office and that's what they told me regarding the process...it's goes to USC first to see if you even meet their admissions requirements, then to SCA for their review.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 12, 2019)

Operator said:


> yes I called the main USC admissions office and that's what they told me regarding the process...it's goes to USC first to see if you even meet their admissions requirements, then to SCA for their review.


The requirements are the basics like GPA and such, right?


----------



## Operator (Mar 12, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> The requirements are the basics like GPA and such, right?


Yes....which makes me wonder about their rumors of having a very strict GPA requirements from USC itself. I did horrible at an online college 1.9GPA and a 2.5 for my associates degree, then a 3.78 for my bachelors. But when you combine all them together, it's still very average and yet I still met the requirements according to them. Then again there is a pattern of progress. Maybe they took that into consideration.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 12, 2019)

Operator said:


> Yes....which makes me wonder about their rumors of having a very strict GPA requirements from USC itself. I did horrible at an online college 1.9GPA and a 2.5 for my associates degree, then a 3.78 for my bachelors. But when you combine all them together, it's still very average and yet I still met the requirements according to them. Then again there is a pattern of progress. Maybe they took that into consideration.


I think the only GPA that actually matters when applying to any MFA is your bachelors GPA, so with yours you’d be fine and good for most any school. I think the others are requested strictly to know you got the degrees or possibly for a tie-breaker, but in a creative field I don’t think they’d use GPA as the tie-breaker.


----------



## Operator (Mar 12, 2019)

I think if I don't get into USC or Chapman, I'm gonna skip my back up school in DC and just work for a year in Vegas to save up money and move to LA anyway.


----------



## citynugget (Mar 12, 2019)

So i spoke with someone at SCA... they said that ALL decisions will be sent out within 7 days. ALSO that applicants are still being reviewed... ppl who are waitlisted meet certain requirements for the waitlist.

Sounds like they have a particular rubric for each group.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 12, 2019)

citynugget said:


> So i spoke with someone at SCA... they said that ALL decisions will be sent out within 7 days. ALSO that applicants are still being reviewed... ppl who are waitlisted meet certain requirements for the waitlist.
> 
> Sounds like they have a particular rubric for each group.


So strange that some are waitlisted before they find all accepted people, but great! Hopefully more of us will get in, ppl will be moved to accepted from waitlisted and we can be the SCA FilmSchool(.org) posse.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 12, 2019)

Operator said:


> I think if I don't get into USC or Chapman, I'm gonna skip my back up school in DC and just work for a year in Vegas to save up money and move to LA anyway.


Idk anything about your DC backup, but moving to LA isn’t a bad idea, and you can always apply again next year. Either way, if you come to LA hit up us locals. I know I’d love to meet more of us up and coming filmmakers


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 12, 2019)

I think everyone should apply to UCLA next year too. That forum this year is so quiet :'( and they are rival schools, guys! 

I was stuck on USC the past 2 yrs too but no more. This year I have my anxieties spread over 4 more different schools!!!!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 12, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> I think everyone should apply to UCLA next year too. That forum this year is so quiet :'( and they are rival schools, guys!
> 
> I was stuck on USC the past 2 yrs too but no more. This year I have my anxieties spread over 4 more different schools!!!!


Me too! I applied to different places for sure! Why not?!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 12, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Me too! I applied to different places for sure! Why not?!


Yesss. I re evaluated my goals and realized I wanted to live and intern in LA with a solid network of peers. And maaaanyyyyy schools offer that.


----------



## Operator (Mar 12, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Idk anything about your DC backup, but moving to LA isn’t a bad idea, and you can always apply again next year. Either way, if you come to LA hit up us locals. I know I’d love to meet more of us up and coming filmmakers


American University is the DC school...I know the VP of Production for AMC graduated from there years ago. But I think going that far east might be a waste of time, unless i was in NYC. I was considering joining the local heavy equipment operators union here in Vegas. With the lowest pay rate as an apprentice after bills/cost of living/dues I'd have $90k saved up after three years...that would last me maybe 3 years in LA if I do it right rooming with someone and then try to make it...but who knows. At least I have options if USC doesn't work out.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 12, 2019)

Operator said:


> American University is the DC school...I know the VP of Production for AMC graduated from there years ago. But I think going that far east might be a waste of time, unless i was in NYC. I was considering joining the local heavy equipment operators union here in Vegas. With the lowest pay rate as an apprentice after bills/cost of living/dues I'd have $90k saved up after three years...that would last me maybe 3 years in LA if I do it right rooming with someone and then try to make it...but who knows. At least I have options if USC doesn't work out.


Hey! I think all that sounds good. I also want to bring up the idea, that once you have enough money to move to LA and survive a few months, you can always get and work a subsistence job while you write and try to get into the industry. I don't know your situation at all (so much changes based on family, kids, previous loans etc), but you can work and still write at nights and on days off easily and try to make it here. Just saying it is possible to survive here - though you'll likely have roommates  it's expensive but not impossible. Nowhere near as bad as NY. That said obviously a 90K cushion would be phenomenal.


----------



## citynugget (Mar 12, 2019)

NYC ain’t that bad if you find the right place. I’m looking to sublet my room fully furnished in Queens for just 650. 20 mins from the city. Let me know if you’re looking!


----------



## Michaelo (Mar 12, 2019)

amlena said:


> OOOOOOOO CHILD. Okay. The LA low-down. First of all, the triple threat of cheap, safe, and close to campus is nigh-impossible. Your best bet is to go through the USC off-campus housing that's available to graduate students. Even then, I know current grad students that have had to deal with break-ins and the like. It's the reality of LA, especially when you're downtown. That being said, the immediate areas around campus are a lot safer than they used to be.
> 
> Now, LA public transport. Buses. Just... don't. The Metrolink is okay, depending on where you're trying to go. Amtrak is okay, business class is lit on the Pacific Surfliner line, which helps if you want to visit Orange County or go down to San Diego. Did y'all know that they serve snacks and wine to business class in the afternoon?! Found that out when I went to San Diego Comic Con for work last year. 10/10 recommend.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the tips! I have so much to learn. Bummer about the transport situation. I guess it makes choosing a place to live doubly important if it takes so long to get anywhere else. I've read good things about Los Feliz on this forum and elsewhere, but still it looks like a horrendous trip on public transport


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 12, 2019)

Michaelo said:


> Thanks for all the tips! I have so much to learn. Bummer about the transport situation. I guess it makes choosing a place to live doubly important if it takes so long to get anywhere else. I've read good things about Los Feliz on this forum and elsewhere, but still it looks like a horrendous trip on public transport



I actually think LA transportation is not as bad as people say. I mean, it's bad compared to a city with actual good public transportation, but I take the Metro and buses to almost everywhere I go.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 12, 2019)

Michaelo said:


> Thanks for all the tips! I have so much to learn. Bummer about the transport situation. I guess it makes choosing a place to live doubly important if it takes so long to get anywhere else. I've read good things about Los Feliz on this forum and elsewhere, but still it looks like a horrendous trip on public transport


If you’re planning to do public transit- try to live on the metro line. It has stops in various places and transferring on the metro isn’t too bad if needed plus you can read. It goes over to the west side and Culver City now which is nice but pricier. It also goes into Hollywood and north Hollywood. Some places in north Hollywood are still cheap though right near the metro is more expensive but worth a look. The valley gets much cheaper than elsewhere, but then you really do want a car.
If you live near campus, stay north of it. Campus has gotten better with recent years but either way north is better than south though you’ll stretch rent money further if you aren’t near usc. K-Town is fairly close and more affordable. Los Feliz is a good area for sure, but yeah public transit from there probably isn’t good.


----------



## O. Wesley Nelson (Mar 14, 2019)

Operator said:


> I think if I don't get into USC or Chapman, I'm gonna skip my back up school in DC and just work for a year in Vegas to save up money and move to LA anyway.


This is what I like to hear! Go after it!


----------



## JoannaFern (Mar 14, 2019)

Has anyone heard anything yet? Any waitlisted people/ rejections?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 14, 2019)

JoannaFern said:


> Has anyone heard anything yet? Any waitlisted people/ rejections?


There were a few waitlisted people from last week. But I haven’t heard anything yet and nothing this week that I’ve heard of.


----------



## snowingdrag (Mar 14, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> There were a few waitlisted people from last week. But I haven’t heard anything yet and nothing this week that I’ve heard of.


still haven't heard anything, want my rejection letter already


----------



## alanray (Mar 14, 2019)

Nothing from me either. Just waiting the inevitable. ?‍♀️


----------



## StarChild (Mar 14, 2019)

snowingdrag said:


> still haven't heard anything, want my rejection letter already


Me too!


----------



## amlena (Mar 15, 2019)

Dear USC,

Why are you requesting additional info for financial aid if I don't even have an acceptance lettterrrrrr? Why you doing this to me, USC?

Respectfully, 

I Got My Hope Up For 30 Seconds Then It All Came Crashing Down


----------



## citynugget (Mar 15, 2019)

amlena said:


> Dear USC,
> 
> Why are you requesting additional info for financial aid if I don't even have an acceptance lettterrrrrr? Why you doing this to me, USC?
> 
> ...




I wonder how they choose who to ask


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 15, 2019)

amlena said:


> Dear USC,
> 
> Why are you requesting additional info for financial aid if I don't even have an acceptance lettterrrrrr? Why you doing this to me, USC?
> 
> ...



I feel like that has to be a good sign


----------



## addik (Mar 15, 2019)

Well, I haven't received anything still, but like I said in the Film Production thread, around the time people were getting their waitlisted letters, I got an email from USC telling me to reupload smaller versions of my transcript because they had problems opening it. I hope that's a good sign (I mean, it'd be cruel to put me through the very minor inconvenience of splitting my pdf files into parts only to reject me), but I can't say for sure :/

Hope everyone is holding up well. We'll get our answers soon enough!


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 15, 2019)

amlena said:


> Dear USC,
> 
> Why are you requesting additional info for financial aid if I don't even have an acceptance lettterrrrrr? Why you doing this to me, USC?
> 
> ...


I got an email like this a week and a half ago, but we’re pretty sure it’s because I submitted my fafsa.


----------



## amlena (Mar 15, 2019)

Isabellagrcia said:


> I got an email like this a week and a half ago, but we’re pretty sure it’s because I submitted my fafsa.



Yeah, I'm guessing it goes out to everyone once their FAFSA processes. Ah well.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 15, 2019)

amlena said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing it goes out to everyone once their FAFSA processes. Ah well.



This is interesting because I did my fafsa like in December


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2019)

amlena said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing it goes out to everyone once their FAFSA processes. Ah well.


Yea they did that to me a couple months ago.


----------



## amlena (Mar 15, 2019)

Remember when we were all dreaming we got acceptances? 

Well last night I had a dream that I got my rejection, and not only did I get a rejection, but I got a rubric showing how all the readers graded my application... and they RIPPED into it. Yay stress dreams.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 15, 2019)

amlena said:


> Remember when we were all dreaming we got acceptances?
> 
> Well last night I had a dream that I got my rejection, and not only did I get a rejection, but I got a rubric showing how all the readers graded my application... and they RIPPED into it. Yay stress dreams.



Aw simpler times. 
At least they gave you feedback! Lmao that’s more than we can hope for in real life. 
A letter soon would be good. :/ bleh.


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2019)

amlena said:


> Remember when we were all dreaming we got acceptances?
> 
> Well last night I had a dream that I got my rejection, and not only did I get a rejection, but I got a rubric showing how all the readers graded my application... and they RIPPED into it. Yay stress dreams.


Wow...at least you got feedback! I didn't know schools did that.


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 15, 2019)

Operator said:


> Wow...at least you got feedback! I didn't know schools did that.



i think she meant they did that in her dream (if u were being serious haha)


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2019)

I miss read that! hahah


----------



## JEC (Mar 16, 2019)

FYI, USC hasn't processed my financial aid info and when I sent them an update to my application last week, after the form letter reply, they sent another email thanking me (yesterday) so I doubt they've made all their decisions yet.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 16, 2019)

JEC said:


> FYI, USC hasn't processed my financial aid info and when I sent them an update to my application last week, after the form letter reply, they sent another email thanking me (yesterday) so I doubt they've made all their decisions yet.


 
Bruh


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 16, 2019)

JEC said:


> FYI, USC hasn't processed my financial aid info and when I sent them an update to my application last week, after the form letter reply, they sent another email thanking me (yesterday) so I doubt they've made all their decisions yet.



That is honestly really hard to wrap my head around when people were told over the phone decisions would be sent out basically up to the 15th.


----------



## JEC (Mar 16, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> That is honestly really hard to wrap my head around when people were told over the phone decisions would be sent out basically up to the 15th.


Yeah, I obviously can't say for certain and they may just be polite but it wasn't a form response so somebody's still at the wheel looking at incoming emails from applicants.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 16, 2019)

JEC said:


> Yeah, I obviously can't say for certain and they may just be polite but it wasn't a form response so somebody's still at the wheel looking at incoming emails from applicants.



At any rate it it’s something! Lol


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2019)

I'll expect my rejection email when I wake up. lol


----------



## snowingdrag (Mar 16, 2019)

Operator said:


> I'll expect my rejection email when I wake up. lol


Same squirrel-friend, same.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh USC. 

I think something went wrong with my app again like last year and I don't even get a rejection. IS OKAY I'm excited for the schools that do want me. Hope everyone gets to go somewhere this year and begin pursuing their dreams!!! Many routes gals and boys. Best wishes!


----------



## snowingdrag (Mar 17, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Oh USC.
> 
> I think something went wrong with my app again like last year and I don't even get a rejection. IS OKAY I'm excited for the schools that do want me. Hope everyone gets to go somewhere this year and begin pursuing their dreams!!! Many routes gals and boys. Best wishes!


You've got some great options, which is amazing! Hopefully wherever you pick is the perfect match for you. Also, love the new hair!


----------



## Operator (Mar 17, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Oh USC.
> 
> I think something went wrong with my app again like last year and I don't even get a rejection. IS OKAY I'm excited for the schools that do want me. Hope everyone gets to go somewhere this year and begin pursuing their dreams!!! Many routes gals and boys. Best wishes!


It's weird how they do that. The last two years I applied to the Producers Program, and I got confirmation that everything was submitted properly, but they never even sent me a rejection letter.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 17, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Oh USC.
> 
> I think something went wrong with my app again like last year and I don't even get a rejection. IS OKAY I'm excited for the schools that do want me. Hope everyone gets to go somewhere this year and begin pursuing their dreams!!! Many routes gals and boys. Best wishes!


I agree on both- you have GREAT OPTIONS, and the new look is AWESOME!


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 17, 2019)

wait so i might never even get a letter?


----------



## WriterK90 (Mar 17, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> wait so i might never even get a letter?



*All of us in year 3019 still waiting on a rejection letter...*


----------



## StarChild (Mar 17, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> wait so i might never even get a letter?


I got a rejection last year. Not yet this year. If you don’t when everyone else does, I’d call to make sure everything went in alright. I would.
I hope you are in late, or waitlisted. If not, I think you’ll get one.


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 17, 2019)

if i don’t get anything by tomorrow i’m gonna call em i think


----------



## StarChild (Mar 17, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> if i don’t get anything by tomorrow i’m gonna call em i think


Keep us posted !


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 18, 2019)

i think it’s safe to assume that everyone like died at the admissions office...i mean at this point it’s the only logical explanation lol


----------



## snowingdrag (Mar 18, 2019)

I think tomorrow is the "within the next 7 days" cut off, so I'm agreeing with dorkydiana. Still no news.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 18, 2019)

It’s crazy because I got into the Stark program and haven’t heard anything on screenwriting. Stark was my number one choice and in my interview I even told them that when asked why I applied to the screenwriting program. Just strange to see no status at all lol


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 18, 2019)

can someone give me the admissions office email by any chance i just want to make sure i have the right one


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 18, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> can someone give me the admissions office email by any chance i just want to make sure i have the right one


admissions@cinema.usc.edu


----------



## Operator (Mar 18, 2019)

Hell, even if I get in, I might not be able to attend. Turns out I owe a past school I attended money that I can't pay back any time soon. So once they find that out..they may not admit me....unless I come up with a repayment plan with the original school.


Mdub_2013 said:


> It’s crazy because I got into the Stark program and haven’t heard anything on screenwriting. Stark was my number one choice and in my interview I even told them that when asked why I applied to the screenwriting program. Just strange to see no status at all lol


At least you got into Stark!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 18, 2019)

Operator said:


> Hell, even if I get in, I might not be able to attend. Turns out I owe a past school I attended money that I can't pay back any time soon. So once they find that out, they
> 
> At least you got into Stark!


Thanks! And sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 18, 2019)

sa96 said:


> admissions@cinema.usc.edu



U know what also gonna send and email. maybe then they'll actually give me my rejection


----------



## Operator (Mar 18, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> U know what also gonna send and email. maybe then they'll actually give me my rejection


Right? at least get it out of the way!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 18, 2019)

Last year rejections came about the 20th so prob soon. Let us know what you find out when you email


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 18, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Last year rejections came about the 20th so prob soon. Let us know what you find out when you email



I *cannot* believe last year's rejections came out on the 20th. Felt like it was July when those fuckers finally came out.


----------



## Operator (Mar 19, 2019)

Just called again, they said all decisions will be finalized and sent out by the 24th.


----------



## snowingdrag (Mar 19, 2019)

Operator said:


> Just called again, they said all decisions will be finalized and sent out by the 24th.


So done with them jaja


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 20, 2019)

Okay so I got a reply to my email “all decisions will be out by the end of this week” .....not sure what their definition of week is gonna be tho


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 20, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Okay so I got a reply to my email “all decisions will be out by the end of this week” .....not sure what their definition of week is gonna be tho



USC works off the "Groundhog Day" system, so a week for them actually represents eight years, eight months and 16 days.

So almost there!


----------



## dorkydiana (Mar 22, 2019)

ah yes the rejection letter has finally graced my inbox i just sat there in silence and then tears began falling uncontrollably haha wow i feel like garbage


----------



## Chris W (Mar 22, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> ah yes the rejection letter has finally graced my inbox i just sat there in silence and then tears began falling uncontrollably haha wow i feel like garbage


Don't feel bad! It's a hard school to get into. A good amount of the people who were accepted this year were denied previous years.

Keep your head up! Keep writing!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 22, 2019)

Why





dorkydiana said:


> ah yes the rejection letter has finally graced my inbox i just sat there in silence and then tears began falling uncontrollably haha wow i feel like garbage


Why!??!? Please nooooooo!!! What Ive realized in 3 yrs of applying to USC and now to other schools is that they may want a particular thing that you are not and you may never figure out what exactly it is that they DO want. It's not even that the "best" writers get into USC or UCLA or AFI etc. Competitive doesn't mean ALL the good ones get in, as evident by all those making films now that couldn't get into a SINGLE film school! 

It's not that you're not good enough, but you're just not what they're looking for. It's like people, you know? Would you even be happy with a place that wants people unlike you? Research some other places that may mesh better with you. There's many film schools out there and many other routes to get where you want. 

Ask yourself why you really want to go to USC, and figure out what other ways you can achieve that. Do you want to have a network in LA and have great courses professors and peers while you hone your skills? There are sooo many other choices girlie!! So many it literally boggles my mind as I read about other amazing programs our fellow forumn-ers are getting great offers from. 

Please don't let a random anonymous group of people judging a random set of factors that may not even primarily involve skill, make you feel like you're not worth it!


----------



## Operator (Mar 22, 2019)

Just checked...still no notice.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 22, 2019)

Operator said:


> Just checked...still no notice.



Yeah same


----------



## jakedubb78 (Mar 22, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> ah yes the rejection letter has finally graced my inbox i just sat there in silence and then tears began falling uncontrollably haha wow i feel like garbage



Don't beat yourself up too hard! Remember... USC rejected Steven Spielberg.


----------



## jakedubb78 (Mar 22, 2019)

And they also rejected Kevin Feige 5 times before he was accepted.


----------



## kar031 (Mar 22, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Yeah same


Same! No word back.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 22, 2019)

No word here either. 
Rolling rejections!


----------



## Shade (Mar 22, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> ah yes the rejection letter has finally graced my inbox i just sat there in silence and then tears began falling uncontrollably haha wow i feel like garbage


Don't despair!!! I didn't apply to USC bc I couldn't afford tuition (not even with a scholarship) but I know a lot of people who didn't get into USC and got into manyyy other schools (and people who got rejected everywhere else except for USC --I have an opinion on this but it might be controversial). My point is, there's more than one way of getting there and I can tell you're passionate about writing --I'm 100% sure you'll make it. I always tell this to myself, in case it helps: raw talent doesn't make a career, perseverance does


----------



## snowingdrag (Mar 22, 2019)

These are all true things. On a side note, I don't understand why the school didn't just have rejections automatically sent out at once. I don't understand a lot of things, though. Or maybe I'll just be one of the people who never hear back. For the money I spent applying, I'd hope I'd at least get my rejection letter jaja


----------



## kar031 (Mar 22, 2019)

Just called admissions office. They said we should be finding out anytime. Likely between Monday- Wednesday next week and “not to worry if you have not heard back yet”


----------



## snowingdrag (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks for doing that!  I've stopped believing in anything they tell us, though.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 22, 2019)

kar031 said:


> Just called admissions office. They said we should be finding out anytime. Likely between Monday- Wednesday next week and “not to worry if you have not heard back yet”



I don’t want to crush all of your dreams but I wouldn’t put too much weight into that, if you’re reading it as acceptances will still come


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 22, 2019)

snowingdrag said:


> Thanks for doing that!  I've stopped believing in anything they tell us, though.


----------



## Operator (Mar 23, 2019)

Got my denial letter.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 23, 2019)

Got the rejection letter for screenwriting


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 23, 2019)

Rejected


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 23, 2019)

Did anyone here make it to UCLA though?


----------



## amlena (Mar 23, 2019)

REJECTION.

And nothing from UCLA so it's not looking good on that end either.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 23, 2019)

Nothing in my inbox. Hope there wasn't another error.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 23, 2019)

Hello! I also got my rejection this morning, but I got in for production which was my first choice. Last year I got rejected from both.... so keep trying. Showing up well on paper is a skill in itself and not just in your writing... just in an application. I think it might be a bit of luck too. Keep going. This isn’t the end.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 23, 2019)

got the rejection finally!


----------



## snowingdrag (Mar 23, 2019)

Rejected


----------



## StarChild (Mar 23, 2019)

Rejection! Lol after so much time waiting it’s kinda like well duh USC. Maybe they wait so the rejection letter itself is less of a blow. 

And won’t get in to UCLA this year. Got an interview last year but not this time so, c’est la vie!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 23, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Hello! I also got my rejection this morning, but I got in for production which was my first choice. Last year I got rejected from both.... so keep trying. Showing up well on paper is a skill in itself and not just in your writing... just in an application. I think it might be a bit of luck too. Keep going. This isn’t the end.


I think I saw USC was the only place you applied, congrats! I’m glad you get to go!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 23, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Nothing in my inbox. Hope there wasn't another error.


I hope you get it, if not call and ask. It’ll calm your mind to know.


----------



## alanray (Mar 23, 2019)

USC's really making me wait for my rejection letter ?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 23, 2019)

@Septopus7 I’m  curious, have you decided where you’re going or still looking into it?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 23, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I hope you get it, if not call and ask. It’ll calm your mind to know.


I'd like them to have looked at my work, and then get rejected, but UCLA has become my first choice (except another school has guaranteed me money so we will see...) through more research and introspection.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 23, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> @Septopus7 I’m  curious, have you decided where you’re going or still looking into it?



Considering the offer, I'm like 95% sure I'm going with AFI. But I'm still waiting to hear back from USC re: financial aid and scholarships. They told me on Wednesday that I would find out before April 15 (when I have to commit to one school or the other), but I'm not super optimistic USC will be able to match (or even get in the same ball park) as AFI's funding. But we shall see in time, I guess. Either way, I guarantee at least one spot will be open for a waitlist candidate at one of these universities!

I'll be visiting both campuses the first weekend of April to see them for myself before I commit to anything but, at this point, it's really all about the money. Because, you know...






(That's what that song is about, right? Trying to choice between two elite college programs?)


----------



## StarChild (Mar 23, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> I'd like them to have looked at my work, and then get rejected, but UCLA has become my first choice (except another school has guaranteed me money so we will see...) through more research and introspection.


Sounds like you have great choices


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 23, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> I'd like them to have looked at my work, and then get rejected, but UCLA has become my first choice (except another school has guaranteed me money so we will see...) through more research and introspection.


Mind if I ask why it's your first choice? I'm trying to make up my mind as well.


----------



## biacelani (Mar 23, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Did anyone here make it to UCLA though?


I did but nothing for USC yet. At this point I'm kinda just hoping to get rejected so I don't have to go through the (priviledged) agony of choosing. Before the application process USC was my first choice but now UCLA seems like a better fit for me. What are you guys opinion on UCLA vs USC?

Oh, also, I got some interesting info today on USC's application process from a former screenwriting alumna. She said USC send out the first acceptance letters to the students that all the professors agree should be admitted. Then they go head to head with each other defending the students they think should be admitted too. She said only got her acceptance letter March 25th and that professor usually tell this to the students they were fighting for once they start classes. So, I guess there'e still hope? I don't know... don't wanna raise expectations or anything but I guess anything's possible.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 23, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Mind if I ask why it's your first choice? I'm trying to make up my mind as well.



UCLA has you writing a LOT and fast. @Kira  posted about this before. It mimics real life. My personal goals are to graduate with enough work to use as a portfolio to show agents and execs(if they ever talk to me lol), do internships and connect with passionate talented people. All these are possible at UCLA, the first one may be better. I need the push of fast-paced work to not procrastinate (hah). UCLA also says they have mentors which I now really crave. 

I poured my heart into my USC app. I was the most honest about the stories that meant the most to me, yet it wasn't what they wanted. I applied to USC every year and idealized it. They don't think I'd be a good fit, so it doesn't make sense to me to want them more than some place that thinks I will mesh well with. 

UCLA interviewed me and others and I jumped through 2 rounds instead of 1 and I got to connect with a professor who was genuinely interested in my story. George. Hopefully I might be mentored by him


----------



## biacelani (Mar 24, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> UCLA also says they have mentors which I now really crave.


Omg, this makes me so happy! During my interview I asked Phyllis about mentorships and she was like "I don't know what you mean by mentorships". Which was odd, but I was so nervous that I probably didn't express myself like a fully functioning human being. 

Not having mentors was the ONLY thing about UCLA I was kinda sad about. So glad I got it all wrong lol


----------



## writingatl (Mar 27, 2019)

radio silence for anyone else?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 30, 2019)

Interesting that I still haven't heard back.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 30, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Interesting that I still haven't heard back.



Very...maybe you got waitlisted? Can't imagine why not you wouldn't hear going into April...that's incredibly unusual.


----------



## alanray (Mar 30, 2019)

I also never heard anything back...


----------



## StarChild (Mar 30, 2019)

so weird- May be worth emailing them.


----------



## alanray (Apr 1, 2019)

I finally got my rejection letter from USC. It was dated for March 30. Ridiculous that it took this long.


----------



## cjpsmith (Apr 1, 2019)

Me too, same as alanray


----------



## dorkydiana (Apr 1, 2019)

i made a thing seemed appropriate lolz


----------



## JEC (Apr 4, 2019)

Anyone else still heard absolutely nothing? Has anyone been waitlisted?


----------



## writingatl (Apr 4, 2019)

JEC said:


> Anyone else still heard absolutely nothing? Has anyone been waitlisted?


Also have heard nothing at all...


----------



## StarChild (Apr 8, 2019)

For those who went, @Septopus7, how was the admitted students day?


----------



## Septopus7 (Apr 8, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> For those who went, @Septopus7, how was the admitted students day?



It was great! And very cool to meet some of you forum-goers in real life, and talk to current students/faculty as well! They certainly do a lot to try to sell you on the program, which makes a great deal of sense. Really something I wish more programs did, but other than NYU, seems like most schools don't have anything similar.

I also got a free t-shirt out of it, which is great, because now I can make future jokes along the lines of "I was accepted into USC and all I got was this *lousy* t-shirt!" So can't complain about an event that gives me hacky joke material.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 8, 2019)

I’m surprised more schools don’t do a new student event of some kind too-It helps build a good sense of community. NYU does a lunch- probably cool but it doesn’t seem to have the other activities with it. Maybe other schools do that I’m just not aware of though. Idk.


----------



## JEC (Apr 11, 2019)

FYI, I called USC's admissions department and it turns out they DID make a decision on me but some computer screw up means it didn't get sent out. So I should hear from them in 24 hours. If you haven't heard yet, try giving them a call.

Also, not that I'm expecting good news this late in the game but I got an email from them yesterday about financial aid deadlines. The email specifically said not to treat it as an indication of a decision having been made but I was curious if anyone already rejected from USC got the same email?


----------



## StarChild (Apr 11, 2019)

JEC said:


> FYI, I called USC's admissions department and it turns out they DID make a decision on me but some computer screw up means it didn't get sent out. So I should hear from them in 24 hours. If you haven't heard yet, try giving them a call.
> 
> Also, not that I'm expecting good news this late in the game but I got an email from them yesterday about financial aid deadlines. The email specifically said not to treat it as an indication of a decision having been made but I was curious if anyone already rejected from USC got the same email?


I hope you got in- but I got that financial aid email a while ago and was rejected. 
Good luck though!


----------



## JEC (Apr 11, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I hope you got in- but I got that financial aid email a while ago and was rejected.
> Good luck though!


Thanks. Yeah, I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Septopus7 (Apr 14, 2019)

So I am officially going with AFI folks, so that means a least one spot will be opening up at USC for the admitted class. So for anyone who got waitlisted, or somehow still hasn't heard back (which I feel might be the Screenwriting divisions way of waitlisting), there will at least be one spot open for you. I wish I could tell the school with my deferral to pick someone specifically on these forums, but alas


----------



## Chris W (Apr 14, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> So I am officially going with AFI folks, so that means a least one spot will be opening up at USC for the admitted class. So for anyone who got waitlisted, or somehow still hasn't heard back (which I feel might be the Screenwriting divisions way of waitlisting), there will at least be one spot open for you. I wish I could tell the school with my deferral to pick someone specifically on these forums, but alas


Updated Application Tracker so you can now choose that you declined Admission.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 14, 2019)

FYI we're organizing a June Meetup in the LA FilmSchool.org group:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/los-angeles-area-filmschool-org-ers.128/


----------



## StarChild (Apr 14, 2019)

Chris W said:


> FYI we're organizing a June Meetup in the LA FilmSchool.org group:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/forums/los-angeles-area-filmschool-org-ers.128/


Yes! 

The plan seems to be shaping up to be June 8th at 7pm at The Next Door Lounge in Hollywood.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 14, 2019)

Ps- spread the word (I’m also totally cool with another day/time- I just figured with a date we’d have an easier time figuring it out).


----------



## jaweber2010 (Apr 22, 2019)

I know this thread is dead, but I just got my official acceptance. Super stoked.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 22, 2019)

jaweber2010 said:


> I know this thread is dead, but I just got my official acceptance. Super stoked.


Congrats! And it's never dead. 

Be sure to join the USC student group on this site.


----------



## jaweber2010 (Apr 22, 2019)

Where is it


Chris W said:


> Congrats! And it's never dead.
> 
> Be sure to join the USC student group on this site.


Where is it?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 22, 2019)

jaweber2010 said:


> Where is it
> 
> Where is it?





			Student Groups


----------



## ahdumb (Apr 23, 2019)

If you got waitlisted check the portal. I had an acceptance letter from 4/20 and still haven’t gotten an email. 

In light of this news, at least one more slot will still be opening up here or at AFI because inexplicably I’m in at both. The doors aren’t shut just yet.

Best of luck everybody. <3


----------



## Septopus7 (Apr 23, 2019)

Glad to see people on this forum being offered a seat! At least one of them is mine! Hopefully USC can be more of a reality for y'all. 

@ahdu Have you paid the AFI deposit yet?


----------



## ahdumb (Apr 23, 2019)

Yeah I accepted AFI with enthusiasm. And now I’m that asshole struggling to make this call. But all things equal (I’m going into debt either way) it feels borderline stupid to turn down USC.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 23, 2019)

jaweber2010 said:


> I know this thread is dead, but I just got my official acceptance. Super stoked.


CONGRATULATIONS ???


----------



## StarChild (Apr 23, 2019)

ahdumb said:


> Yeah I accepted AFI with enthusiasm. And now I’m that asshole struggling to make this call. But all things equal (I’m going into debt either way) it feels borderline stupid to turn down USC.


Also- just practical side (do the school that calls to you clearly), USC is actually cheaper than AFI for Screenwriting. And ask about how much time you have available for internships second year. AFI, speaking to a student not Anna, I was told he did 2 days a week barely but had to cut down to one as it was too much and that that’s pretty standard. Everyone has their own important things, but internships are one of mine and I ? think USC has more days available for them. (But I’m not certain).


----------



## Septopus7 (Apr 23, 2019)

ahdumb said:


> Yeah I accepted AFI with enthusiasm. And now I’m that asshole struggling to make this call. But all things equal (I’m going into debt either way) it feels borderline stupid to turn down USC.



As an asshole previously struggling to make the call, I wish you luck. Ultimately I followed the money and, in your case, the money is with USC (@cdemonis right, in that USC costs about $15k less a year than AFI does.) That being said, kinda sucks that you already put down the thousand. Clearly the cost difference between the two already makes up for it, but still...that money is vapor now.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Apr 24, 2019)

jaweber2010 said:


> I know this thread is dead, but I just got my official acceptance. Super stoked.


Congrats!!


----------



## StarChild (Aug 9, 2019)

After all the stress of applications maybe you need a drink, or at least some good conversation! If so come to our meetup on 8/24  hope to see some of you there! 






						FILMSCHOOL.ORG MEETUP 8/24
					

Hey guys, I figured we would do another meet up with hopefully more people down in LA now for school! I was hoping for a location more central to SoCal as a whole this time, so I'm setting it in Downey. Sorry if it's random, I've never even been there myself. Just seems like a good central...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

To those that applied last year.... Be sure to update your application in the Film School Application database with as much info as you can.

See this example application to see how you can fully utilize the system:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data the better to help future applicants. Thank you! ?


----------



## ams2020 (Feb 7, 2020)

Shade said:


> Don't despair!!! I didn't apply to USC bc I couldn't afford tuition (not even with a scholarship) but I know a lot of people who didn't get into USC and got into manyyy other schools (and people who got rejected everywhere else except for USC --I have an opinion on this but it might be controversial). My point is, there's more than one way of getting there and I can tell you're passionate about writing --I'm 100% sure you'll make it. I always tell this to myself, in case it helps: raw talent doesn't make a career, perseverance does


I'm curious about your opinion? USC has always been my dream school but I'm pretty sure I got rejected from UCLA because I didn't receive an interview.


----------



## Shade (Feb 7, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> I'm curious about your opinion? USC has always been my dream school but I'm pretty sure I got rejected from UCLA because I didn't receive an interview.


Results for both usually come out at the beginning of March (around March, 3rd).

Re: USC, I have no idea how the process is. First time applying. I know you need no interview, as opposed to UCLA where you definitely need one to get in. USC-wise, people usually hear back whether it's yes/no any time between late February and late March, according to previous years' application-status sheets.

As for UCLA, I'd say: given that they've only sent out 46 interview requests, give it until next week. Last year they sent out over 100 and interviewed people over the course of four weeks, all the way until Feb. 28. Results came out around March, 3, less than three days later.

People who've interviewed this year at UCLA were told that results would come out later in the month. Why would they need to take three weeks to decide which 30 people out of 46 interviewees they accept, when it took them 3 days last year to decide which people out of a 100 people they wanted for the MFA?

But... It could also be that this year they have a new system and they're only interviewing 46 people, and axing 10 or so out of them (classes are usually around 30 students). But my impression (and this is 100% conjecture) is that some more interviews, let's say at least 20 or so, will come out next week. Even last year this one girl got an interview request later in the month and got in, so there's still a tinge of hope.

I mean, after next week, I'll give up hope. And if they had already sent out the 100 interview requests, I wouldn't even be typing this, but just out of precaution, give it until next week 

Hope this helps! 


School-wise, they're both good. I think it depends more on where you're interests lie (TV, film, commercial stuff, indie stuff... depending on what you like and how you are as a person/writer, I'd recommend a different thing)


----------

